# Rate & Comment the Sig - Ep.11



## Dirty Harry (Apr 6, 2009)

Rate the signature above you with a fraction and a side of commentary.


----------



## fraj (Apr 6, 2009)

10/10                   .


----------



## Kek (Apr 6, 2009)

Informative 

9/10


----------



## Skylit (Apr 6, 2009)

9/10

Awesome.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 6, 2009)

7/10, not the greatest pic


----------



## Yush (Apr 7, 2009)

_I'm not really into simple quote sigs, but it sounds pretty good..? 5/10_


----------



## Jimin (Apr 7, 2009)

7/10, the two pics don't match well


----------



## olaf (Apr 7, 2009)

7/10 I don't know if it's original animation or avi->gif process but the gif doesen't seem to play fluently


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice trans, and it looks hilarious as well! 
10/10


----------



## anzel (Apr 7, 2009)

9/10

Points for comic value.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 7, 2009)

7.5/10, too much text


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 7, 2009)

Epic. Just epic. It looks awesome, brilliant. The find is great and the text really adds to the signature. 10/10


----------



## Juli (Apr 7, 2009)

10/10..I lol'd..XD Nice Naruto/DBZ Fanart..XD


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 7, 2009)

9/10
Nice trans, but I don't like Kuroshitsuji much.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cute, but his hand is not in his pocket... 
I bet he's doing something else... 

9/10


----------



## Yush (Apr 8, 2009)

_Nice observation Kitsune 
Not much into naked dudes, but I Lol'd  9/10_


----------



## Undead (Apr 8, 2009)

Pretty nice. 8/10


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 8, 2009)

Asuma 
Truth is in your signature. 

10/10


----------



## Undead (Apr 8, 2009)

That made me laugh. XD 10/10


----------



## Yush (Apr 8, 2009)

_Nobody's laughing at my Kushieda 
10/10, again? XD_


----------



## Undead (Apr 8, 2009)

It's supposed to be funny?  8/10 again.


----------



## Yush (Apr 8, 2009)

_I am angry, and Loling at the same time...?
XD
10/10 again for the awesome pic and effects on sig._


----------



## Undead (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Yush (Apr 8, 2009)

_Changed my whole set. 10/10 to you again. Lol am I setting a record for rating the same person most of the time? Even if someone interferes, I always end up rating you again XD_


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 8, 2009)

Not a convo thread. 

7/10


----------



## Undead (Apr 8, 2009)

Poor kitty.  Silly Obama.  10/10


----------



## Pepper (Apr 8, 2009)

10/10 
I loved Asuma. The photo and the words next to it are awesome.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it.

8/10


----------



## E (Apr 8, 2009)

OH FUCK, THESE GET TRASHED? 

SO THAT'S WHERE MY POSTS WENT 


9.5/10
epic hawt stock :ho


----------



## Yush (Apr 9, 2009)

_Ugh...cool effects but the three ruins it. Ecchi.
XD
7/10_


----------



## Drakhir (Apr 9, 2009)

8/10
Just 'cause it has a cat. ;p


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 9, 2009)

8/10

Nice sig, blood drops look really nice though a bit blotchy, text is a bit dull.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 9, 2009)

CC



8/10


----------



## firefist (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice Render 8/10


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 10, 2009)

Same as in the avy thread. I like tits and the artwork looks really good, but this kind of border takes my attention away from said tits and therefore, I give you this silver medal and a 8/10 ranking.

Tits.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2009)

10/10

That signature is great, and funny.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 10, 2009)

10/10

Nice gif, and lol Kon!


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 11, 2009)

I like the tag, it's rather nice to see one after some time. 

8/10


----------



## Yush (Apr 11, 2009)

_Tee-hee, Nagato cosplay
XD
Nice coulours and shot, 10/10_


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

Mini cat!  

8.5/10


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 11, 2009)

9/10

I'm still wondering why Crona is like that.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 11, 2009)

She's cute :3
9/10


----------



## olaf (Apr 11, 2009)

lol/10


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

haha funny scientists are funny 

10/10


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2009)

preteen yaoi is preteen yaoi 

3/10 ? :s


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't blame me, blame the author. :ho

 10/10


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2009)

9/10.

Very nice, brings back some memories of when I once watched Soul Eater XD.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 13, 2009)

Raiden. :<

8/10 cause Miya forgot to make it transparent.


----------



## DiemondDagger (Apr 13, 2009)

9/10 Spectacular scene! What's it from?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 13, 2009)

8/10 just because I had to think for a while before I lol'd. 


...

 Stop staring.


----------



## FatedPlatti (Apr 13, 2009)

9/10 I love the expressions lmao and the meaning xD


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 13, 2009)

6/10 The images are good looking, but blending/other colors would really help you.


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2009)

10/10  Kenny and your sets amaze me


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 13, 2009)

9/10 Decent, but I'm a border freak, and slightly rounded edges would have made it even better IMO.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2009)

8/10
I really like your text play


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 14, 2009)

Personally I like the avy more, but that's for another thread I suppose.

Render and stock are good, I'm just not liking the color scheme for some reason. 8.5/10


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 14, 2009)

10/10 Constantly changing colors and different backgrounds keep your signature refreshing and entertaining.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 14, 2009)

9/10

, it looks cool as always, like the graphics.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 14, 2009)

That sig is really cool! 10/10


----------



## Laex (Apr 14, 2009)

9/10 creative, but i think you could use something more in the backround


just for kenny i aded somer ounded corners on mine
it does look better! /ho


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 14, 2009)

9'5/10 The rounded borders make it look better.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Kitsune 

Nice sig 10/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 14, 2009)

That is freaking hilarious! Personally I'd get rid of the real Goku in the sig, but that maybe just me. 8/10


----------



## Laex (Apr 14, 2009)

my fave picture is the giant rock and the four people, or, the sitting on a stone wall one looking at the tree

10/10 i like the colours, differences in the pictures, and just the fact its and animation


----------



## Kairi (Apr 14, 2009)

8/10. Fuckin Haruhi.


----------



## Laex (Apr 14, 2009)

8/10

i like render, the text is awesome, you could do more with the backround

im an addict!


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 15, 2009)

I loved that show! I wish it wasn't so difficult to watch the show in its orginal running format on DVD. Cool animation 9/10.



Aleximaru said:


> my fave picture is the giant rock and the four people, or, the sitting on a stone wall one looking at the tree


I love the one with the big rock! That was from my first hiking trip at the smoky mountains! The wall one is ok, I just like how it makes my tricept look big and semi defined.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 15, 2009)

I personally like the one where you're staring at the sea (?)
10/10, very entertaining.


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol, I love it. 10/10 Did you make the stock image or did you find that somewhere else online?



Kitsune Naruto said:


> I personally like the one where you're staring at the sea (?)
> 10/10, very entertaining.


With all the waves it does look like the sea.   That taken in Panama City Beach, Florida (on the Gulf of Mexico) while Hurricane Gustav was pounding Louisiana (and ruining my pristine Gulf water).


----------



## olaf (Apr 15, 2009)

8/10 classic bronzehawk sig


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 16, 2009)

9/10 Awesome

It looks like something you would see in a Terminator movie.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 16, 2009)

bronzhawk said:


> Lol, I love it. 10/10 Did you make the stock image or did you find that somewhere else online?
> 
> 
> With all the waves it does look like the sea.   That taken in Panama City Beach, Florida (on the Gulf of Mexico) while Hurricane Gustav was pounding Louisiana (and ruining my pristine Gulf water).


I VM'd you 

I think it must be breathtaking. 


Majeh-Sama said:


> 9/10 Awesome
> 
> It looks like something you would see in a Terminator movie.


Very cool, 9/10


----------



## Pepper (Apr 16, 2009)

10/10 
I love the cute picture and the message it gives. It's awesome.


----------



## Undead (Apr 16, 2009)

The blonde girl looks like 
Ellie from Rave Master.  8/10


----------



## Higawa (Apr 16, 2009)

That Sig is really cool that picture fits perfect 10/10

R.I.P Asuma


----------



## Sage Chakra (Apr 16, 2009)

9/10 nice pic and great manga


----------



## Higawa (Apr 16, 2009)

9/10 because there could be a better border!


----------



## Gecka (Apr 16, 2009)

I know that art.......

SHIN ANGYO ONISHI

4/10


----------



## Laex (Apr 16, 2009)

9/10

awesome trans, it reminds me of VK, but i think its missing something... but i don't know what...


----------



## Tuan (Apr 16, 2009)

7/10

too much green D:


----------



## Laex (Apr 16, 2009)

8/10 i like the picture i just think it would be better as something other than a trans....


its stupposed og have this much green, its the whole point of it...


----------



## Higawa (Apr 17, 2009)

I like green!

Just because of this your get 10/10 !


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2009)

too small, but still awesome.

i like the border as well. 9/10


----------



## Higawa (Apr 17, 2009)

Vivi pek

9/10 !!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2009)

9/10. I like the colors, borders. The transparency is pretty good too.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 17, 2009)

Hatsune Miku.

I came. 

8/10


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 19, 2009)

5-10 I dont get it.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

10/10 lool


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 19, 2009)

That's a decent sig. 

7/10


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 19, 2009)

nice art work and a pop out 10/10


----------



## Laex (Apr 19, 2009)

9/10

i like it but i find that the colour of the BG effect is a bit too off... the colours dont match well...

the render for the sig is a bit LQ too

also, the text really adds to the sig


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 19, 2009)

Text should be removed, white gradient is distracting.
7,5/10

I always notice these things when I've seen it a lot of times.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

6/10
It's a bit bland coming from you KN.


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 20, 2009)

she looks cool and cute 9/10


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 20, 2009)

8/10. I like the sig and the quote. Don't like the text though.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

luv it.10/10


----------



## Roy (Apr 21, 2009)

breasts are kinda small but still...lol

10/10


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

I like her small breasts.

10/10
Halo does fantastic work.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 21, 2009)

Holy shit, Revy.  upon closer inspection....

9/10


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 22, 2009)

made me lol  and i like to lol so 10/10 for you


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 22, 2009)

Really good looking, the stock is kind of bad though. 9/10 ftw


----------



## Juli (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't really like the shadow >_< , but the stock is awesome.. [8/10]


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 22, 2009)

8/10

Nice Render, though a bit LQ.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2009)

7/10 cuz font smileys can't have nose bleeds... you're making the impossible possible.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 22, 2009)

Lulz.

7.5/10


----------



## Roy (Apr 22, 2009)

lmao

8.5/10


----------



## Undead (Apr 23, 2009)

Not a sports guy.  5/10


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 23, 2009)

dont see him so much so 10/10


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 23, 2009)

5/10
Don't really like the effects to the sigs or Itachi.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 23, 2009)

it's pretty nice

8/10


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

So cool. 10/10


----------



## Vix (Apr 23, 2009)

10/10 it's pretty cool.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 23, 2009)

7/10
Comical but kinda meh.
Still makes me laugh everytime I see it though.


----------



## Undead (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice blend of colors/ 8/10


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 24, 2009)

Unique and original

9/10


----------



## Undead (Apr 24, 2009)

/10


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 24, 2009)

Again, lol. 10/10


----------



## Tuan (Apr 24, 2009)

8/10  is that hinata? O__o


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 24, 2009)

9/10. Colour's good.


----------



## Undead (Apr 24, 2009)

/ 10


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 24, 2009)

8/10

..........


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 24, 2009)

10/10 I like it a lot.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2009)

8.2/10. I like the rounded shape.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2009)

Awww shit that's so cute! 
I actually have that one fav'd on DA as well. 

10/10

pek


----------



## Undead (Apr 25, 2009)

Perfection? I think not. 

*9.9*/10 :ho


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2009)

It's cute and the message is presented well. Nice trans. :ho
9.9/10


----------



## Undead (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah what the hell, I'll 
make it a perfect 10/10


----------



## Mytacism (Apr 25, 2009)

10/10

I like the message.


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2009)

Sanji's cool. That spoiler's what got me though. 

 

10/10


----------



## olaf (Apr 25, 2009)

7/10 gif is funny but text could be slightly bigger and font could be *not* comic sans


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2009)

I like where your sig is going. I like it a lot.  10/10


----------



## Morphine (Apr 25, 2009)

10/10 Always loved that set.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

nice coloring 

8/10


----------



## olaf (Apr 25, 2009)

8/10 I couldn't care less about the stock, but with this colours it looks amazing. I also liked how you coloured the borders


----------



## Sen (Apr 25, 2009)

9/10

How sexy   I also love NIN  <3


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Pokemon ftw! Where did you find the stock? I love that person's work. 9/10


----------



## Higawa (Apr 26, 2009)

That pic series is cool there are very cool pics in it!

10/10


----------



## Mytacism (Apr 26, 2009)

8/10 - I like the pic even though I have no idea who either of those people are.


----------



## Akira (Apr 26, 2009)

9/10, liked the sig as it was then got owned by the spoiler


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 26, 2009)

8-10
I don't know what It is but I like the "gritty" feeling to it.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2009)

lol worthy. 10/10


----------



## DannyG (Apr 26, 2009)

Haha an old one but still a great 9/10


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 27, 2009)

7/10.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 27, 2009)

8/10

Nice, maybe you should add border, so the Render won't look out of place.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 27, 2009)

8/10

.....


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 28, 2009)

It's like david vs goliath. XD 8/10


----------



## Undead (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet hair. 10/10


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2009)

Uh. Pokemon/Naruto?

I don't think so.

6/10 because the art is good.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 28, 2009)

7/10

Seen so many things similar to that.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 28, 2009)

9/10 pure n simple


----------



## Mytacism (Apr 28, 2009)

10/10 it is so funny.


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2009)

good gif

8/10


----------



## Undead (Apr 28, 2009)

Bleh. 7/10


----------



## Mytacism (Apr 28, 2009)

Pokemon and Naruto.

They fit so well together.
8/10


----------



## Zett (Apr 29, 2009)

8.1/10. Nice GIF.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2009)

7.5/10, I'm not digging the text and background tbh.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 29, 2009)

I give it a 9/10z0r.


----------



## Zett (Apr 29, 2009)

7.9/10. It's totally nice.


----------



## Undead (Apr 29, 2009)

The tail outside of the image has rough edges. 
Needs some work. Other than that, nice. 7/10


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 29, 2009)

cool nice mix  and its even smoking... nice 10/10


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 29, 2009)

9/10 It's good, but the text needs to improve.


----------



## Zett (Apr 30, 2009)

7.9/10. Nice and attractive.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 30, 2009)

Its bright colors, pop-out design, the characters and size look cute. 
8'5/10


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 30, 2009)

7/10

Where's the cell set?


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 30, 2009)

10/10 looks cool, original


----------



## Undead (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet colors.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 30, 2009)

10/10

Weezing was epic.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 30, 2009)

Decent render. 
9/10


----------



## Zett (Apr 30, 2009)

7.8/10.

Shadow the Hedgehog = EPIC.


----------



## ashido fan (Apr 30, 2009)

Siggie: 10/10


----------



## Undead (Apr 30, 2009)

Sexeh 10/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 30, 2009)

10/10 lol yours is EPIC


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 30, 2009)

6/10

Just doesn't feel good.


----------



## Kathutet (May 1, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Sexeh 10/10


Oh, you don't like men and usually give me shitty ratings like 1/10 but Ulliquora in a decent pose seems to 'wet your noodle' quite well. 


Koroshi☆Star said:


> 6/10
> 
> Just doesn't feel good.


You should have left the border out/add a different type of border or have added a BG ftw. The render is pretty good, so I'll just rate that w/o the border. 

9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (May 1, 2009)

Sooo wrong, but it be funny and stuff... 8.5/10


----------



## rageofkyubii (May 1, 2009)

Hmm....7/10. Good stuff in it, but its a tad crowded(heck, even you said so xP).


----------



## Koroshi (May 1, 2009)

7/10

Nice, but I just don't feel it.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 1, 2009)

9/10 Nice and neat.


----------



## Undead (May 2, 2009)

9/10  Shadow...


----------



## Dellyshess (May 2, 2009)

9/10 very cute and your text is funny


----------



## Koroshi (May 2, 2009)

8/10

Nice sig there, 8 cause I am now mentally scarred through your Spoiler.
 why the hell did you put that?
ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jibblejab (May 2, 2009)

10/10 Ausome effects, bit big though


----------



## ashido fan (May 2, 2009)

7.3/10 -A bit small though


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 2, 2009)

8/10 sweet sig


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 2, 2009)

8/10 nice colour


----------



## Undead (May 3, 2009)

MooOoOoo.  10/10


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

hehe

9/10..


----------



## Koroshi (May 4, 2009)

9/10

I don't like Lakers much but Effects are nice


----------



## Undead (May 4, 2009)

Green....7/10


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 4, 2009)

10/10 cool


----------



## Tuan (May 4, 2009)

cute 8/10 =]


----------



## Lance Vance (May 4, 2009)

9/10 Nice and neat.


----------



## Undead (May 4, 2009)

Shadow!  10/10


----------



## Higawa (May 4, 2009)

I just love that guy 10/10


----------



## fraj (May 4, 2009)

badly rendered legs... 4/10


----------



## bronzhawk (May 5, 2009)

It has potential, but something about it is not working for me.  I think if the background was blacker it would look better. 6/10

I do like how you broke it up in your avy... maybe doing that in the sig would work too...


----------



## James Howlett (May 5, 2009)

Signature: 8/10 Pretty creative, though the frame shifts way too fast, and I'm not a fan of the font you used.


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2009)

i like the messy feeling it gives 8/10


----------



## Lance Vance (May 5, 2009)

10/10 Halibel


----------



## Koroshi (May 5, 2009)

8/10

Nice Render, though a bit dark.


----------



## Sunabozu (May 5, 2009)

I love it. Sasori, Deidara and Kazekage, so it's a 10


----------



## ashido fan (May 5, 2009)

9 for the gif
sp sig 1- 9.2 (would be a 10 if coloured)
sp sig 2-  Is that you? If it's you I'll give you a 10.


----------



## James Howlett (May 5, 2009)

Signature: 8.5/10 Sweet rendering. While it would be better with a BG, it's good nevertheless.


----------



## Koroshi (May 5, 2009)

6/10

LQ, and too messy for my liking.


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 5, 2009)

8.5/10  coool


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2009)

I'll rate the one above the above...

8/10. Funny stuff.


----------



## bronzhawk (May 6, 2009)

The painted look with the hair doesn't quite look right. It wouldn't hurt if you made the white transparent.... 5.5/10


----------



## Undead (May 6, 2009)

It's alright. The stat thingy is neato. 7/10


----------



## Koroshi (May 6, 2009)

9/10

:rofl, Duskull doing Duskull? , where do they do it:ho?


----------



## Undead (May 6, 2009)

In your pants. :ho Cute. XD 10/10


----------



## James Howlett (May 6, 2009)

Signature: 9.3/10 Awesome quality.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

4/10 It's too messy.


----------



## Koroshi (May 6, 2009)

8/10

Decent Render


----------



## Undead (May 6, 2009)

..... 8/10


----------



## Koroshi (May 7, 2009)

9/10

Still as great as ever.


----------



## Kathutet (May 7, 2009)

Sexy motherf- :ho
The colors tend to hurt my eyes though. Try softer colors. 

8'5/10


----------



## Higawa (May 7, 2009)

Naruto ! that is great!
But I dont like his face when eating ramen sorry 

8.5/10


----------



## Lance Vance (May 7, 2009)

7/10 For Nel


----------



## Koroshi (May 7, 2009)

7/10

sexy, but the render just looks out of place for my liking.


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2009)

9/10, colors are awesome and mesh really well together


----------



## Tuan (May 7, 2009)

10/10 
oh shit ninja turtles!!!


----------



## Koroshi (May 7, 2009)

8/10

Nice colours, though drawing looks a bit weird, GIF looks great with rounded borders.


----------



## ashido fan (May 8, 2009)

9.5  Nice ^^


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2009)

7.5/10, pretty blurry unfortunately


----------



## Lance Vance (May 8, 2009)

10/10 Excellent GIF and it's very tidy.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 8, 2009)

6.5/10

Border's too think, and no BG makes it look a bit plain.


----------



## Undead (May 9, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Tuan (May 9, 2009)

8/10

seem cute but don't really like pokemon xD


----------



## Lance Vance (May 10, 2009)

9/10 Halibel


----------



## Tuan (May 10, 2009)

9/10 ^ that's water right?....jk ;]


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2009)

8/10, awesome stock and nice effects but I prefer horizontal sigs, and the text doesn't fit


----------



## Higawa (May 11, 2009)

That looks really good, especially the blue color!

9/10


----------



## Tuan (May 11, 2009)

^ 8/10
that look pretty good, but dislike how the fire is and the white stuff


----------



## Kathutet (May 11, 2009)

Both character and sig look epic!

Reminds me of Snow Princess for some reason.


----------



## HirakoShinji (May 11, 2009)

8/10

just would like more of a background hehe


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 11, 2009)

5.5/10.

Lacks border, and the picture in the foreground needs more saturation.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 12, 2009)

8/10 The border's good as is the quality of the gif.


----------



## Koroshi (May 12, 2009)

8/10

Trans is nice, and everything,


----------



## Tuan (May 12, 2009)

like the colors :3 
9/10


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2009)

9/10, smexy sig with pretty awesome effects


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 14, 2009)

7/10. Chopped up trans with no border being the only thing pulling it down.


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2009)

^ Trans means no border. 

Looks like a pic with a poor border.

5/10


----------



## Gecka (May 15, 2009)

5/10

:______:


----------



## Koroshi (May 15, 2009)

9/10

Nice trans, like how it fades away a bit at the bottom.


----------



## Sen (May 15, 2009)

9/10

Adorable render~


----------



## Jimin (May 16, 2009)

9.5/10, theres very little I can say bad about it. Dark colors just go great together.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 16, 2009)

Well, the GIF's pretty decent, but the quality of the original video seems horrid.

6/10.


----------



## Red Sands (May 16, 2009)

Clean render.

7/10


----------



## Kathutet (May 16, 2009)

Simply brilliant. The outer border looks kind of 'off' to me though, but that's only how I feel about it. Colors look great, shape looks sweet.

10/10


----------



## Koroshi (May 17, 2009)

9/10

Nice like the graphics very HQ, and Background is nice.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 17, 2009)

10/10 I love it, nice job!


----------



## Higawa (May 17, 2009)

Omg so nice!!!!


10/10


----------



## Noiteru (May 17, 2009)

Dante is pure win.

9/10


----------



## Kathutet (May 17, 2009)

Pretty nice trans.  8/10


----------



## DannyG (May 17, 2009)

Now that is pretty damn cool 9.5/10


----------



## Koroshi (May 17, 2009)

8/10

Nice trans, very cute, though it's over limits.


----------



## tgre (May 18, 2009)

Nice gif, 7/10

Yahoo 

Enjoy


----------



## Kathutet (May 18, 2009)

The trans looks pretty clean and the artwork is cute. 9/10

Never expected you to post here btw.


----------



## tgre (May 18, 2009)

Nice sig 8/10

Why wouldn't you expect me to post here? D:


----------



## Koroshi (May 18, 2009)

9/10

Nice Slowpoke Sig, it looks cute.


----------



## Noiteru (May 18, 2009)

I aint much of a Lelouch fan, yet he speaks the truth.

7/10


----------



## Kathutet (May 19, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Nice sig 8/10
> 
> Why wouldn't you expect me to post here? D:


Because blenderites usually don't post in threads like these. 7**


Noiteru said:


> I aint much of a Lelouch fan, yet he speaks the truth.
> 
> 7/10


Decent trans, 8/10


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2009)

Kenny gets a 10/10.
​


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2009)

nice trans 8/10


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 23, 2009)

Lighting is nice, Colours are nice, Border is awesome (rounded ftw). The art on the other hand...

8/10.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 23, 2009)

Neat and nice 8/10 The defining border could have been done better though.


----------



## Overhaul (May 23, 2009)

10/10
Awesome.


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2009)

I see nothing wrong here. 10/10


----------



## Red Sands (May 24, 2009)

Good render. 

7/10


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

I keep wondering how you make those awesome sets. 
Do you have a tut somewhere, or...

Obviously, 10/10


----------



## Overhaul (May 24, 2009)

7.5/10
Don't really like Naruto but it's a good sig and position.


----------



## Kek (May 24, 2009)

Is that, Suigetsu, in a wedding dress?  

6/10


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2009)

lol sexy...
9/10


----------



## Overhaul (May 24, 2009)

cute 7/10


Kek said:


> Is that, Suigetsu, in a wedding dress?
> 
> 6/10



yeah.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

SuiSasu ftw.  10/10
​


----------



## komodomitsu (May 25, 2009)

Cute I guess...yesh *quivers*
6/10


----------



## Overhaul (May 26, 2009)

Hot,but too small.
7/10


----------



## VoDe (May 28, 2009)

Awesome 9/10.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 28, 2009)

3/10 I can see the remains of the background around the character.


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 28, 2009)

9/10##cool I guess


----------



## Roy (May 29, 2009)

Pretty cool

8.5


----------



## Sen (May 29, 2009)

9/10

The image is pretty amazing and I love all the same effects.  Don't really get why there is so much blank extra space though at the top and then near the bottom before "Set by Halo<3" though.  Either way, it looks great


----------



## Overhaul (May 29, 2009)

7/10
not bad. Yondy looks weird but in a good way.


----------



## Jicksy (May 30, 2009)

9/10, sig is lulz.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 30, 2009)

8/10 it is pretty epic


----------



## Kek (May 30, 2009)

7.5/10

stock would be better with a border


----------



## Gecka (May 30, 2009)

I like the effects

8/10

stock must have been hard to work with


----------



## Grizzly Bear (May 30, 2009)

8/10 for the quality


----------



## olaf (May 31, 2009)

7/10 just like new star trek: too much lens flare. (text and that line under it don't seem to fit with the rest)


----------



## Overhaul (May 31, 2009)

7/10
pretty cool but too much white IMO.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 31, 2009)

9/10

hahahahaha


----------



## Overhaul (May 31, 2009)

10/10
Wicked!A good gif as well.


----------



## Endzeit (May 31, 2009)

LOL love a sig that makes me lol so 10/10


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 1, 2009)

aww,thanks<3

6/10 it's a good sig but I don't like how the left side is cut in half like that.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 2, 2009)

9/10
Quite funny xD


----------



## Purchase (Jun 2, 2009)

Classic Boy Genuis 7.5/10


----------



## ArtisticUltima (Jun 3, 2009)

9/10
I don't feel like explaining.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 3, 2009)

7/10

Rather bland, but nice.


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't know who he is, but he looks crazy and he looks like he might just be flicking me off...

8/10


----------



## ArtisticUltima (Jun 3, 2009)

7/10
Very simple.


----------



## fraj (Jun 3, 2009)

Out of place effects and crappy border

4/10


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2009)

7/10
generally good, just needs a better border really


----------



## Kek (Jun 3, 2009)

meh I'll rate the stock under the spoiler tag instead. 

8/10


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2009)

why?

9/10


----------



## Endzeit (Jun 3, 2009)

9/10 that looks cool nice cut out


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 3, 2009)

like I said,don't like the sig and how it's cut in half like that but the rikku sig on the bottom is nice .It doesn't look too cluttered for you having two sigs.
7/10


----------



## ArtisticUltima (Jun 3, 2009)

8/10
Lulz, Amused Troll Is Amused.


----------



## Noiteru (Jun 3, 2009)

7/10

The image has good quality but it looks a bit simple.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2009)

4/10                     .


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 5, 2009)

8/10

Nice imagery


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 5, 2009)

9/10
Very simple.


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 6, 2009)

5/10 too simple


----------



## olaf (Jun 6, 2009)

6,5/10 you kinda overdid with the reds. the text looks like it needs pimping up and the border on the left side just screems 'fix me'


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2009)

10/10 nice stock and trans


----------



## sharpie (Jun 9, 2009)

7/10

Plain, but I'm partial to Ippo.


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2009)

Stars 

7.5/10


----------



## Screaming Slave (Jun 9, 2009)

*9/10*

Nice simple effects, not overdone.
Not too keen of the text though. Though I can't complain as I’m terrible at doing text myself.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 9, 2009)

6.5 / 10 

I don't like the many square-ish shape.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 10, 2009)

Yooo, me and my man Mateusz just put this together, he's got it as his sig but I'm still thinking on whether to share.


What do we all think? 

Although you can rate my current one if you want, and that's the image, not the pok?manz.


----------



## komodomitsu (Jun 12, 2009)

Not too much of a football fan but its cool, 7/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks decent. It's too big and stretches the forum lay out tho. Get it fixed. 

7/10


----------



## Kek (Jun 12, 2009)

10/10 

looks real nice


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 12, 2009)

6/10 Average


----------



## olaf (Jun 14, 2009)

sakura on is okay, the naruto one is mediocre. 5/10


----------



## God Movement (Jun 14, 2009)

Haha very funny 10/10


----------



## Screaming Slave (Jun 14, 2009)

*6.5/10*

Stocks could be blended into the background better and it's a bit over crowded. Other than that it's not too bad.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 14, 2009)

5.5/10 but hey it's still sweet just hard to make out idk


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 15, 2009)

10/10 awesome


----------



## loldude95 (Jun 18, 2009)

6/10 not really anything special ´(extra point for the power ranger^^)


----------



## abcd (Jun 18, 2009)

8/10 gives the right feel


----------



## loldude95 (Jun 18, 2009)

8,5/10 really cute XD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 18, 2009)

6/10 Naruto sig look's very nice but besides that its plain.


----------



## loldude95 (Jun 18, 2009)

just a pic and then the same pic behind? i dunno...7/10


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 18, 2009)

dun liek. 2/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 18, 2009)

God I love Mystic's work. 
10/10 no explanation needed.


----------



## Screaming Slave (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice clean cut no jagged edges.

*8.5/10*


----------



## loldude95 (Jun 19, 2009)

nice effects a bit dull to me though 8/10


----------



## olaf (Jun 19, 2009)

oh god. the stock is nice, but the bacground, effects and texture, it's just too much. you did it yourself, didn't you?

why couldn't you go and use the request section

4/10


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 19, 2009)

Lovely.  10/10


----------



## Caile (Jun 20, 2009)

@Madonna: *6*/10 Just, haha ...


----------



## Twilightwolf (Jun 20, 2009)

kl  7/10 like the angle of how u see him and like how the hat covers his eyes


----------



## sharpie (Jun 20, 2009)

7/10.  As short as it is, it's entertaining to watch.  :ho


----------



## abcd (Jun 20, 2009)

8/10...feels different


----------



## Caile (Jun 20, 2009)

*7.5*/10 C.C.


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 20, 2009)

Dont know what it is but looks ok 6.5/10


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 20, 2009)

8/10

looks coool


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2009)

8/10.

It's cool. I like the blend of colors in the Power Ranger sig.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 22, 2009)

9/10 dont know who that is, but like how it's designed and how well it fits.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 23, 2009)

7/10. Pretty good picture, but more could have been done to it.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 24, 2009)

7/10 - I think its pretty cute, but could add some more life to it


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 25, 2009)

6/10

Sig is blurry a bit, other than that it's nice.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 25, 2009)

10/10

KAKASHI IS JESUS


----------



## abcd (Jun 25, 2009)

brookee awesome 

10/10


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 25, 2009)

10/10 CG and a one piece fan =


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dont know who it is but 9/10 lol


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2009)

7/10. Pretty basic when it comes to sigs, but I guess they're good nonetheless.


----------



## Muah (Jun 27, 2009)

MJ is cool 7/10


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 27, 2009)

3/10

No imagination at all


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

Dislike the border, love the grainy effect. Also Kakashi is Jesus. 9/10


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 27, 2009)

8/10 Nice incorporation of MJ.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 27, 2009)

9/10 Looks deadly


----------



## Crystal (Jun 27, 2009)

Scary with a bit of humor. 8/10


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

8/10. Writing could be more blended


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

My Lord, epic set once again made my the lovely Aphrodite. 

10/10


----------



## Undead (Jun 27, 2009)

As i said in the other thread, he looks cute.  10/10


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 29, 2009)

6/10. Bunch of FC links and the quote implanted into sig pic thing never appealed to me.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2009)

9/10. The animation quality is pretty good, and I like the choice in scene.


----------



## TobiSan (Jun 30, 2009)

8/10p - King Of Pop Itself. Nice light back of him.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks decent 7/10


----------



## Aiolia (Jun 30, 2009)

8/10   I wonder what/who he's thinking about.


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 30, 2009)

5/10 Don't like it sorry lol


----------



## Undead (Jun 30, 2009)

..Meh. 5/10


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2009)

cum/10


----------



## Undead (Jul 1, 2009)

I miss Leno now.  7/10


----------



## Maximo (Jul 1, 2009)

8/10 -


----------



## Mojim (Jul 1, 2009)

7/10 ............. =D


----------



## Roy (Jul 1, 2009)

KY does some awesome tags

9/10


----------



## Rika (Jul 2, 2009)

9.5/10

Awesome Coco sig


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

Grimmjow = 10/10


----------



## Ayakashi (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm giving this an 8, bc the pic by itself looks good but the effects are too much, the border isn't nice and the colors hide the pic. Could have been better.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 2, 2009)

6/10 The pic itself is pretty, but all in all the sig is kinda plain.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 2, 2009)

i would say 7/10


----------



## Wingman? (Jul 3, 2009)

7/10 I think. No so much into guys.


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

7/10. Pretty cool. Perhaps a border?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

Sparkly grimmjow is sparkly
Nice art but a bit homo

8/10


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

Homo = 

9/10


----------



## Kash2Smash (Jul 4, 2009)

sig: 8/10

isnt it huge??? but i like it.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 4, 2009)

8.5/10  

nice one, and yeah - here in NF, sigs as large as mine are normal


----------



## Raiden (Jul 5, 2009)

8.6/10.

The person who put this together (not sure if it's the poster) did a great job with the brush effects, combining two separate images, and the text.


----------



## Wingman? (Jul 5, 2009)

If you made that, 10/10. If you just filtered it.. 7/10. Still pretty awesome.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 5, 2009)

Explosion of music? 

7/10


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2009)

uhhhh

1/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 6, 2009)

Gecka I love it man 
What character is that, shit looks so pimp. 10/10

I don't have a sig right now  Rate my avatar or something


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2009)

Avatar: Orgasm/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 6, 2009)

8/10
Nothing special. But w00h00 to the friendship of the Uchiha bros  lol.

Finally finished my sig  It's almost 3 am here...I need sleep..


----------



## sharpie (Jul 6, 2009)

10/10 Nice fade around the edges.  Eye-catching.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 6, 2009)

7/10
kinda plain. but I still like the style of the picture :]


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2009)

9.8/10

Original. Beautiful.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 6, 2009)

M.J 
9.5/10

Really like the style of the pic :]


----------



## Raph95 (Jul 7, 2009)

9/10 Wierd but great.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 7, 2009)

5/10 - could make it more interesting if you put some character in there, plus dont undertand the language either


----------



## Roy (Jul 7, 2009)

I like it. A bit too plain for me though.

7.5/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 7, 2009)

10/10
The effects are just win!  Seriously love it. Always loved your set actually xD


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 8, 2009)

5/10 I guess if you like those type of sigs


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

o__o
How does my sig make me a pervert?

and 8/10 for the gif since it's a pretty cool looking scene


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 8, 2009)

nm i just see a lot of sigs like that nm I will edit my earlier post.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

Uum...ok then..


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

8/10 pretty cool. Especially the flower.


----------



## Tuxoo (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 Looks awesome in every way!


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 11, 2009)

6/10 sorry


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2009)

the stock is bad quality and the border sucks..she is kinda hot though

5/10


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

9/10, sweet Conan O'Brian is a pretty funny guy, but Jimmy Kimmel is still the #1 night time talk show host.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 pretty sweet


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 11, 2009)

5/10
The stock is blurry and not fond of the font or border :/


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2009)

meh, 7/10

the lighting needs to be smoother, probably up the opacity


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

9/10

Picture looks awesome and amusing quote, so it's great   A bit big though overall.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 11, 2009)

7/10
don't like the couple but it is cute.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 12, 2009)

9/10. Well, you certainly know how to make an impression.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 12, 2009)

9/10, that's neat, I like the colors and style.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 12, 2009)

7/10

Rather bland, but nice


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice render, love the brush on the BG but greatly dislike the unreadable text.8/10


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

9/10, really cool man.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 13, 2009)

9.5/10 - what can I say, very nice


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 13, 2009)

pretty good 8/10


----------



## Higawa (Jul 14, 2009)

looks nice but lacks colours (for me)

7/10


----------



## Rika (Jul 14, 2009)

9/10 

I like it


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice render

8/10


----------



## Sen (Jul 14, 2009)

10/10

I love the stock, effects, border, everything


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 16, 2009)

> 7/10
> don't like the couple but it is cute.


This


----------



## Higawa (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice!
From which Manga is that?

10/10


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 16, 2009)

10/10  
One word. WOW


----------



## Aoir (Jul 19, 2009)

_hmm nice look... (on the beach) xDD
i say 7/10^^_


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 20, 2009)

I like it, nice work with the font.

8/10


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 20, 2009)

7/10

pretty nice

damn it stef!!!

9/10


----------



## Ayakashi (Jul 21, 2009)

It looks good and it is original. I give it a 9/10, for me it's kinda big and i don't like the colors too much strangely.


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

8/10

I love the colors, picture, and effects, so beautiful   The text is a bit big though and doesn't really fit into the picture overall for me though.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 21, 2009)

8.5/10
Like the picture. Very cute


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 21, 2009)

9/10

i like it


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the clipping masks, came out nicely.

8/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 21, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Tuan (Jul 21, 2009)

9/10

very beautiful :]


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2009)

9/10

The girl looks very nice.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 22, 2009)

9/10
Aphrodite is win 

Though not that fond of the border.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 22, 2009)

Text is a bit small, but it's still nice nonetheless. 

8/10


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 22, 2009)

10/10

I _love_ Calle Ocho~ ♪


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 22, 2009)

10/10
 It looks so epic.


----------



## abcd (Jul 22, 2009)

looks awesome ... 9/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

8/10

Art is nice. I wish it had color though.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 22, 2009)

8/10 like the clam red color to it.

border eh <_<


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 22, 2009)

7.5/10
Mehh nothing special about it :/

HOWEVER.
10/10 for the gifs in your sig 
I have yet to finish Toradora though..


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

10/10

Girl is cute and the style is cool. I also like the border.


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

10/10 

Aphrodite =


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

10/10

Cute and the border is nice.


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2009)

I like it, I don't think the font is right for the sig though.

8/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

8/10

E.T looks cool and the background is nice. The guy looks out of place though.


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

10/10 again


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

10/10

Aphrodite is win.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 24, 2009)

7/10 - dont get me wrong, I love boobies but forums are full of them recently, with hentai themes that may be pleasing once but annoying when every second forum guy/gal has big tits girls sig


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 24, 2009)

7.5/10
It's ok..I guess


----------



## Tuan (Jul 24, 2009)

9/10 very prettyful


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

10/10 

Beautiful


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 25, 2009)

8/10

Ulquiorra should be a lil clearer. Plus I hate Orihime.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 25, 2009)

10/10
Sexy sig!  Love all the effects, especially the font that was used


----------



## chryblossom (Jul 25, 2009)

10/10 very pretty


----------



## Tuan (Jul 25, 2009)

6/10  old school xD


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 25, 2009)

10/10
Love the picture


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

9/10

awesome, like always


----------



## Rika (Jul 26, 2009)

10/10.

I love it.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 26, 2009)

8.5/10
Not fond of the font but other than that...it rocks


----------



## Migooki (Jul 27, 2009)

Sexy sig, nice set. 9/10.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 27, 2009)

8.9/10  lol
That is just totally awesome. xDD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 27, 2009)

Love it! 10/10


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 28, 2009)

If it's a render why add a border? Especially one that thick.

LQ.

5/10 One more point for OP.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 28, 2009)

10/10
Really love the colors and the dashed lines effects.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 30, 2009)

Text is bad.

But it's a good sig. 

8/10


----------



## Anjo (Jul 31, 2009)

FUCK YEAH DISSIDIA *10/10*


----------



## olaf (Jul 31, 2009)

5/10 stock is kinda cute, but very MQ and badly cut out


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 2, 2009)

pretty funny gif, but small

8/10


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 2, 2009)

The border looks great and the colors are amazing. The text is looking pretty good too and the smaller letters below the text adds some more to it. I love it tbh and I think it deserves at least a 9/10


----------



## Shiirona (Aug 2, 2009)

It's plain but pretty cool I guess so 7/10


----------



## Anjo (Aug 2, 2009)

Madonna said:


> 5/10 stock is kinda cute, but very MQ and badly cut out


 **


----------



## Shiirona (Aug 2, 2009)

What's that?! =/


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 2, 2009)

5/10           .


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy. Fucking. Shit. Awesome TTGL trans. 10/10


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2009)

lolz wtf? 6/10 I guess...


----------



## Rache (Aug 3, 2009)

9/10
Franky


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2009)

no idea who that is, but it looks pretty good

7/10


----------



## olaf (Aug 3, 2009)

really nice colouring 8/10



Yαriko said:


> pretty funny gif, but small
> 
> 8/10


consider that I had to fit that scene in 1 mb and I didn't want it to look like crap


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 3, 2009)

NO SIG MADONNA

FFFFFFFF I usually like your sigs.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 3, 2009)

8,5/10
has a nice appeal to it


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 3, 2009)

10/10 It looks fappy.


----------



## Anjo (Aug 4, 2009)

*faps*  10/10


----------



## Tuan (Aug 4, 2009)

7/10 nothing special :/


----------



## olaf (Aug 5, 2009)

9/10 quite awesome


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2009)

5/10  nothing really special going on...


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 5, 2009)

7/10 somewhat plain besides the gif.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

E t e r n i t y said:


> 7/10 somewhat plain besides the gif.


Too dark, decent shape, I like it. Decent effects. 8/10

I for one think that his signature is one of the most original GIFs I've seen around here.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 6, 2009)

10/10
Sexy.


----------



## Anjo (Aug 6, 2009)

9/10  Looks pretty hot


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2009)

7.5/10  

Kingdom Hearts FTW


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 6, 2009)

9.5/10
Pumpkin colors 

But love the effects you added to the gif  Always wanted a set with one...*sigh*


----------



## Yumi (Aug 8, 2009)

*10/10 CUTE*


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 8, 2009)

*9/10*
Looks nice.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 8, 2009)

*8/10 cute and Pedo Bear fun*


----------



## olaf (Aug 8, 2009)

9/10 I love that fanart


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 10, 2009)

5/10


........uuh lol to the expression of the dood though..


----------



## loldude95 (Aug 10, 2009)

really cute 9/10


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

7.5/10                        .


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 10, 2009)

9/10 It's very original.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 10, 2009)

*10/10 I really like the background and the stock image as well*


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2009)

pretty cool... 9/10


----------



## Yush (Aug 10, 2009)

_Urmm...abstract'ish?
7/10 Nice colours though_


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for the gif
6.5/10 for the miku sig. I love the picture of Miku though.


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2009)

lolz? 3/10...


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 12, 2009)

Franky. Pic is ok.

7/10


----------



## Yush (Aug 13, 2009)

_9/10
Love the contrast, but not the cutouts of the characters._


----------



## Tuan (Aug 13, 2009)

6/10 too plain


----------



## Psycho (Aug 13, 2009)

Really? 10/10


----------



## Yush (Aug 13, 2009)

_The ACID sig has a bit of a bad quality appearance to it and seems a bit basic.
The quotes are white. The background is light. Why have white on light? Hmmm?
"The Staff is evil" sig is funny. Basic, but funny.
So yerr.

7/10_


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

fail/10

the sig is decent, but everything is ruined with the lame gif and the gay quote that goes along with it.


----------



## Ayakashi (Aug 13, 2009)

9/10 it's well made, though it is kinda boring.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 13, 2009)

8/10 I like it XD


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 14, 2009)

Ermm,,yeah i'll give you 7.5/10 =3


----------



## Yush (Aug 14, 2009)

_Mio's hot and such, and I get the point of the colour dust, but it sorta still ruins it.

7/10_


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2009)

I lol'd at the GIF

10/10


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 15, 2009)

8/10, nice job on removing the background, the spoiler tagged image kinda detracts from the overall rating of the sig IMO


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

7/10

Cool picture with a good transparency


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2009)

9.5/10 - like


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 16, 2009)

8/10. nice pic =)


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 16, 2009)

9/10, like the animated flames and good effects


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 16, 2009)

Moritsune said:


> 9/10, like the animated flames and good effects



7/10.. i actually copied the idea from someone..hehe


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

6.5/10                   .


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 17, 2009)

8/10, nice effects and transparency


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 17, 2009)

7/10 Decent trans.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

7.5/10

I don't really like the text that much...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 17, 2009)

9.5/10 ....Thats pretty freaking impressive....

*
Since its there can you rate the sigs in the spoilers individually too.

Also have a go at checking current set in KakashiBETA theme - Ive included easter eggs in that mode!*


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 17, 2009)

non-spoiler image: 7/10, good transparency, but due to the image's cropping, would look better with a border IMO

1st spoiler tagged image: 6/10, nice effects, but the stock image of the girl should be worked on

2nd spoiler tagged image: 8/10, looks real nice, not all that fond of having enlarged crops from the image posted around it though


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 17, 2009)

Sig 6.5/10 Nice image and transparency, creatively not much to talk about. Also in KakashiBETA theme you can tell the edges could use some working on especially the hair part. Not thats a major thing or anything but the dark bg is another way to look at png/transparencies.  

*
Since its there can you rate the sigs in the spoilers individually too.

Also have a go at checking current set in KakashiBETA theme - Ive included easter eggs in that mode!*


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 18, 2009)

Addition of the border and me looking at the first sig on the dark background bump it up to a 9/10, other sigs remain the same score.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 18, 2009)

I like it.Badass and a lil creepy.8/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 18, 2009)

7/10 I dont quite get it, nice colours and rounded corners though, just a bit plain. 

*Also have a go at checking current set in KakashiBETA theme - Ive included easter eggs in that mode!*


----------



## James Bond (Aug 18, 2009)

Your supposed to see nipples Waking Dreamer 

7/10 Looks good but it just seems quite random to me, no idea what its meant to be.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 18, 2009)

Rating 7/10 Decent images and subtle effects, but lacks in the wow factor.



James Bond said:


> Your supposed to see nipples Waking Dreamer
> 
> 7/10 Looks good but it just seems quite random to me, no idea what its meant to be.



haha its from a page in the Air Gear manga. Basically Ikki (guy on right) is fighting Loki (guy on left) on a flying jet plane over a city. 

In the KakashiBETA theme you'll get the better atmosphere from the sig.

*Stock used for sig:*

*Overall Scenario:*


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 18, 2009)

7/10 pretty cool. Just don't like the image on the bottom left.


Waking Dreamer said:


> 7/10 I dont quite get it, nice colours and rounded corners though, just a bit plain.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 18, 2009)

8/10 for creativity.  I had to do a double take first time I saw it lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 18, 2009)

*EDIT:* oops, outposted before: Sharpie - 7/10 The text is a little hard to make out at first glance.




Revy said:


> 7/10 pretty cool. Just don't like the image on the bottom left.



lol. So they're nipples/boobies...? I was wondering why a person would take a picture of a pair of bolts...For the life of me I couldnt see. 

Also we rated at the same time but is that comment for me? Personally I think the image on the bottom left enhances the atmosphere/tension. 

*considering the stock to the sig:*

​
I think people can appreciate the effort of getting the sig to where it is, even if they dont know its context. I mean I think people can let it slide in the end I cbf redrawing anymore. lol


----------



## Susano'o (Aug 19, 2009)

8/10

I like the clarity of the main image and the transitioning of the border is great. The bottom left image is a bit confusing though. Overall, very nice. I like it.


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 19, 2009)

7.5/10 nice effects


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 19, 2009)

8/10 because she's pretty hot


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 19, 2009)

7.8/10 Pretty artwork. Did you add that texture/filter or was it already there?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 20, 2009)

8/10 nice coloring


Waking Dreamer said:


> 7.8/10 Pretty artwork. Did you add that texture/filter or was it already there?



Yea I added texture/filters.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

7/10 simple and neat.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 20, 2009)

7/10 overall it's pretty good. nice job with transparencies and such. Just doesn't stand out to me for some reason. o_0;


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 20, 2009)

8/10 I like the art style


----------



## Ayakashi (Aug 21, 2009)

9/10 I like the picture, but it also seems kinda blurry, other than that nice colors.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 21, 2009)

well your sig is a 6/10


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 21, 2009)

It looks too plain. 5/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

8/10 I like the art style and colors


----------



## Susano'o (Aug 22, 2009)

9/10

The art is very well done. Somewhat confusing which is the missing 1/10 but overall it is a great sign. One of the most original I've seen lately.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks just excellent, however Sasuke looks a bit edgy. Did you use pin light or hard light as a blending option for Sasuke?

9/10, great sig/tag.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 22, 2009)

7/10: Interesting to say the least, if not a bit disturbing...lol


----------



## Susano'o (Aug 22, 2009)

8.5/10

Interesting concept. I like the massive array of skeletons in the back and the flow of the sig matches well. In addition, the japanese adds a little extra feeling that makes the sig even better. Well done.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 22, 2009)

8/10 Sasuke


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 22, 2009)

7.5/10 Good artwork. Oh how I wish for senior member dimensions...


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 23, 2009)

7.5/10
I like the detail of the skulls.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 23, 2009)

10/10

Epic. Win. Awesome. That'll be all.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 23, 2009)

9/10

SasuNaru is love. The art is very simplistic, yet it stands out to me, especially in your stats.  And the quote is very memorable; motivational.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 23, 2009)

9.5/10 Nicely done


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 23, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> 9/10
> 
> SasuNaru is love. The art is very simplistic, yet it stands out to me, especially in your stats.  And the quote is very memorable; motivational.


Thank you 


Ralphy0103 said:


> 9.5/10 Nicely done


7'5/10 extremely simplistic and almost no color in it, but it appeals to me and I seem to grow fonder of it each time I see you posting. Great artwork.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2009)

Too small IMO.:/Though I like the effects and the text on it.7/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 23, 2009)

8/10 Revy FTW!



Kenneth said:


> 7'5/10 extremely simplistic and almost no color in it, but it appeals to me and I seem to grow fonder of it each time I see you posting. Great artwork.



I tried to find some good Kenshin fanart but there isn't much . I'll keep changing up my sigs till I find one I like.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 23, 2009)

7.5/10 - I see you have a collection of subtle coloured artwork.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 23, 2009)

Since this is a coloring.

I like it very much. 

8/10


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Aug 23, 2009)

.erm...7/10


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks decent, text is redundant and almost invisible, border is do-able. 6/10


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 23, 2009)

Kenneth your sig is so blindingly awesome I had to avert my eyes and consult a doctor, 10/10 'ttebayo


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 23, 2009)

8/10 nice transparency

Depending of this rate. I might make one more set change.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 23, 2009)

7/10. It looks stretched, and the quality isn't that great


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 23, 2009)

7/10 nice artwork though a boarder would be nice

_My final set change_


----------



## Vish (Aug 23, 2009)

8/10. Looks cool, but still a bit stretched like Gibberish said.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 24, 2009)

7.5/10; Nice render and subtle effects. 

Seems sort of empty on the right side. Needs more stronger effects, on that side or make the dimensions smaller. Why not even try putting the render on an angle so you can see more of it and make it more dynamic! Think beyond the horizontal and vertical...


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 24, 2009)

8.5/10 because anything _Air Gear_ is <3



Zoro Asakura said:


> 8/10. Looks cool, but still a bit stretched like Gibberish said.



_Gibberish_ wasn't commenting on my _Aizen/Gin_ set. He was commenting on my previous _LuffyXSanji_ set. As I tend to change my sets often.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 24, 2009)

I like it. 7.5/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 24, 2009)

7.5/10  Borders too thick for my tastes.. not sure if its an existing artwork or if you actually did that yourself, but if the former nice, nise resizing/cropping.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 24, 2009)

8/10 love it,though it could use some effects. You know to jazz it up a bit.

FoxSpirit made my siggy. It's an existing artwork.Want the stock?:3 The chick is Black Star shooter.


----------



## Xirius (Aug 24, 2009)

8.5/10












...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 25, 2009)

8.5/10 magical.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 25, 2009)

7.5/10 

cool style ~


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 25, 2009)

9/10 best part is the glow with the fire.


----------



## Munken (Aug 25, 2009)

7.5/10

I rike it


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 25, 2009)

7.5/10 love the transparency and TF2 for the win! Must get new Demo hat...


----------



## Ziko (Aug 26, 2009)

8/10

I like the style you went with, and Air Gear is awesome.


----------



## Sonikk (Aug 26, 2009)

9/10

I realy like the colours you'v used.
Dexter ftw !


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 27, 2009)

6/10 Nice fanart, but not that great as a sig.


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 27, 2009)

10/10 Very sweet. I like how its one sig but its got different area's and stuff. And it HQ.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2009)

7/10 Funny, yet disturbing scene.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 30, 2009)

8/10 Nice render

Started changing my sets again I want some opinions.


----------



## Oracular (Aug 30, 2009)

8/10 me likey


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 30, 2009)

Stylish

8/10


----------



## Oracular (Aug 30, 2009)

Liverpool ftw x3 
9/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 30, 2009)

8/10 for style

New set


----------



## Innocence (Aug 30, 2009)

5/10           .


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 30, 2009)

4/10

Need new opinion.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 30, 2009)

lawl      3/10

shall we continue?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 31, 2009)

0/10

Anyway opinions?


----------



## Thomaatj (Aug 31, 2009)

7/10 kinda cool


----------



## olaf (Sep 1, 2009)

0/10 **


----------



## Laurens (Sep 1, 2009)

9/10  cool sig


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 3, 2009)

7/10 Could use a border


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 5, 2009)

7/10 it's alright.


----------



## Yush (Sep 5, 2009)

_Nicely done, funny ecchi sig. Along with the spoilers._


----------



## Susano'o (Sep 6, 2009)

8/10

Top: Great effects, nice blurs and great render. +I like the text thats embedded into it

Bottom: Hot


----------



## bug_ninja (Sep 6, 2009)

6/10

Too simpe. Also too pink.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 7, 2009)

7/10, nice transparency, not a huge fan of the stock though


----------



## Franky (Sep 7, 2009)

White Wolf. Love it. 9/10


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 7, 2009)

8/10, love Bakuman, and it's a damned good coloring job IMO...would be better if you finished the coloring all the way though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 7, 2009)

7/10  continuous gif, not bad. Wolfs Rain?


----------



## Franky (Sep 7, 2009)

Air Gear is meh, but coloring is epic. 8/10


----------



## Misha (Sep 7, 2009)

From what I remember, 8 / 10. Bakuman 

Colors were great.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 7, 2009)

7.5/10 Nice transparency and great image crossover.  A shame about the crops at the bottom, left and right sides. A partial border could fix that up.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 7, 2009)

7/10, great transparency, bit too much going on with it IMO though


----------



## Yush (Sep 8, 2009)

_Low definition GIF...not so sure.
6/10_


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 8, 2009)

Love both sigs.Though having them ontop of eachother is a bit much.7/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 8, 2009)

8/10 it's hot


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 8, 2009)

7/10, decent transparency, not that great of a stock though


----------



## Tyranisoar (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome Sig. 9/10


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Sep 9, 2009)

Not too much, not too little, cool 8/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 9, 2009)

simple but very nice 8/10

Not sure what to make of my new set. Any opinions?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 9, 2009)

Pretty and dramatic.Though not too crazy about it. 7/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 9, 2009)

10/10 _Excellent_

New set change, thoughts? One more change if necessary.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 9, 2009)

Like the art style and such, would be better if you couldn't tell that you cropped some dude's head out of the picture though. 7/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 9, 2009)

I love _Wolf's Rain_ and so _instant 9/10_


Moritsune said:


> Like the art style and such, would be better if you couldn't tell that you cropped some dude's head out of the picture though. 7/10


I had a feeling someone would mention that and so I made this set as a backup. Any better or should I use the original?


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd go with the original if I was you....but to dramatically improve it, I'd either take it in PS and go over the second guy with the same color as the background, or have someone in a graphics shop do it....just getting rid of him would improve the quality to at least an 8/10.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Sep 10, 2009)

5/10
signature is plain - gif is boring.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 10, 2009)

A lil too much empty space even if it has a reason

7/10


----------



## Lissy★ (Sep 10, 2009)

Hot :ho

8/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 10, 2009)

7/10 Too watercolour for me.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 10, 2009)

9/10 Nice render.

I've settled on this final set. I think it might come off as being a little too abstract but I believe it leaves a little something to the imagination. I love watercolored artwork and alot of you who see me in here know that most of my sets consist of watercolorings. I'm not the biggest fan of _One Piece_ but it's seemed to have amassed alot of great Japanese fan artwork. I fear that I changed my set's too often so I'm intending to keep this one on for the time being.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 11, 2009)

9.5/10 The hole set just blends in pretty well, and I'm a big one piece fan. By the way the watercolor effect is a filter or that is the original?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 13, 2009)

9/10 nice array of characters

New set, please rate, and thanks again


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2009)

nice and clean

8/10


----------



## The Imp (Sep 13, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter is awesome.

9/10


----------



## Yush (Sep 14, 2009)

_Nice, but feels a bit gungy and the text on top of it makes it look like a reserved image from someone else instead of your own. But still nice.
8/10_


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 14, 2009)

top: 8/10 the blurring flame doesnt seem to quite fit with the other effects.

bottom: 9/10 love the brushes.


----------



## Susano'o (Sep 14, 2009)

8/10 Kinda confusing, but overall great.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 15, 2009)

7/10 decent. Interesting vector like/shape effects...seems a bit random compared to the render though.


----------



## Yush (Sep 15, 2009)

_Nice render, but the guy being there and stuff is kinda confusing like the other guys said, cos like, you can't stay on a wing 
But it's still awesome and looks great.
9/10_


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 15, 2009)

New sig, so thats why Im posting again..

Same as before 
8/10
9/10

Can you rate all the sigs including the one in the spoiler tags for me. ^^

*EDIT: *Oh yea, about the whole guy being on the wing thing thats confusing people, I guess I should point out hes not physically there...on a wing of a gigantic storm god/warrior. These epic images are actually a _visual representation _of the person's f_ighting/riding spirit._ Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 15, 2009)

Great render 9/10

Yet another set change for me. I have mixed feelings about this one. If it doesn't pan out I'll either go back to my _Sanji_ set or my _Brook_ set. Most likely my _Brook_ set seeing as how it obtained a very positive rating exceeding 9.5/10. I would go back to my _Aizen _or _Eureka Seven _set as well, but I think they've already run there course. Now that I've become absolved into the _One Piece _fandom. It would seem that I'm craving OP sets more than anything.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 15, 2009)

7/10 Decent. Just doesnt wow me.


----------



## Yush (Sep 16, 2009)

_It's nice. Nice angle, nice smooth colours, and there's JUST chicks xD.
9/10

1st spoiler sig:
8/10
Little orange blobs left by the hand and the overused glow on the boosters fire thingymajigy ruin the pic.

2nd spoiler sig:
8/10
Even though you explained now, it still looks weird. Other people will think the same thing when they first see it too xD but it's still very nice with the colours and such. Good job kid. I mean, man. Or whatever._


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2009)

9/10 the top one is alright, the bottom one is just awesome


----------



## Yush (Sep 16, 2009)

_Thanks.
For your one, the background could use more work, and the render was a bit copypasta since not much effects went over it. All you did to the render really was just make it glow on the outline, and that very glow made your render's white spots to appear, making the render look bad. Not being mean, but:
7/10_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 16, 2009)

They lack borders, however you can't go wrong with _Haruhi_ and _Death the Kid_. I'll give it a rating of 8.5/10. Once again Ive changed my set. If this one doesn't pan out I'll stick with my Brook set. I keep changing it out of sheer impulse. It's something habitual that I really have to refrain from doing .

Nevermind, I went back to my _Brook _set. At any rate feel free to rate.


----------



## Yush (Sep 17, 2009)

_Not all sigs necessarily need borders, plus my Haruhi one has a movie type border -.-

For yours: The style's unique and interests me, but only interests me. I don't really like THAT much since it feels, ya know, wet. Cos it's a painting. But it's still wet. Also it feels too much like it's been zoomed up on and could use some sharpening since it's too blurry for me at the moment.

8/10_


----------



## Roy (Sep 17, 2009)

both are very good

8/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 17, 2009)

8/10 Epic!


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 19, 2009)

8/10. Only cause I like the colors.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

7/10 The borders too thick imo.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 19, 2009)

4/10 all that appeals to me is the yellow/gold thing, it looks cut off too. Nice trans

Yes my signature is text only atm, just rate member # 9 and I'll have a 12/10


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 19, 2009)

10/10

it's interesting,. the idea, that is


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

8/10 like the colours and brush effects



Kenneth said:


> I'll have a 12/10



Lol yea, you'd wish.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2009)

9/10 i like how it seems to pop out at you at some points.


----------



## Yush (Sep 19, 2009)

_The quality feels old for some reason. Also, the text fits the whole sig itself but sitll seems old. There's something wrong going on with your sig.
Btw, the render's just a bit copypasta and stuff, and doesn't go with the BG that has so much effects.
I'd say...
6-7/10. Somewhere along those lines._


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 20, 2009)

8/10 they're sweet


----------



## Anjo (Sep 20, 2009)

100000/10 tATu   <3333


----------



## Roy (Sep 20, 2009)

mmmmmm 

8/10


----------



## Yush (Sep 21, 2009)

_Very nice and realistic painting (painting right?) but he just really freaks me out. Plus I like sigs that capture my attention and don't make me run away xD

It's more like art than GFX...so...as art, I'd rate it
9/10
As GFX, 7/10_


----------



## NarutoBOT (Sep 21, 2009)

Geeze, I'm sorry for posting cause I can't see your sigs, they won't load.  It's just I just ps'd a new sig for myself and I'm curious about feedback.  

Anyways, I'm sorry jOntObi and Roy, both of your sigs didn't load where I live, sometimes it SUX living in China!!!!  Anyways, I'll just have to give Amber a second rating...

7/10 for originality
8/10 for humour
9/10 for colours 
7/10 for overall cropping and design

I don't really get the spoiler message as it seems to be an inside joke, but I still like it cause it says that some guy wants to bang you.


----------



## Misha-San (Sep 21, 2009)

5/10 meh dont like it that much


----------



## NarutoBOT (Sep 21, 2009)

You're sig is ok...

I'm not just saying this cause you only gave mine a 5/10 but you could work on cleaning up the transparancy near the edges of your image.  Try adding a thin black or white border around the image, always works for me.  Other than that, its nice...

6/10

ps, again... what do you think of the revision??


----------



## Yush (Sep 22, 2009)

_Simple, but effective. ish. Freaky as fck though Dx
6/10_


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 22, 2009)

Like them.
8/10


----------



## Proxy (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10

Danchou


----------



## NarutoBOT (Sep 23, 2009)

9/10 because the edging is great, and because the image is from one of my favorite anime...  

I made a sig from Ergo proxy long time ago.  


I don't think i'll ever use it again.  Looking at it now, its kinda crap


----------



## Ayakashi (Sep 23, 2009)

I give it a 9/10 because I don't like the drawing, other than that it's well made.


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 23, 2009)

7/10

It's pretty, but the placement is offputting for me.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2009)

10/10 I think it's pretty sweet<3


----------



## Yush (Sep 24, 2009)

_9/10
Renders don't really show me a perfect mark, but this one's pretty awesome. Laughing while it's all gory xD_


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 24, 2009)

1st sig: 8/10

2nd sig: 9/10 Nice vector like bg.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2009)

nice        7/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 25, 2009)

6.5/10 transparency could use some work. You can especially tell in KakashiBETA. Interesting render though.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2009)

Same as before.


----------



## Teach (Sep 26, 2009)

5/10. Because of raping.


----------



## Sahyks (Sep 26, 2009)

3/10. For simplicity?


----------



## Yush (Sep 27, 2009)

_Nice pic and shot, but, just an ss?
Bro, effort. (:
4/10_


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2009)

The first one is a bit too flashy,but the second one is perfect.

7/10


----------



## Dylan (Sep 27, 2009)

5/10

Not really a signature, more of an Image.


----------



## Yush (Sep 28, 2009)

_I don't get it. You can barely see it...and stuff. Feels like a you just pasted a render in, put a gradient over it and added a light source?
:S

5/10_


----------



## NarutoBOT (Sep 28, 2009)

Again, yours wont load for me jOntObi, but I just finished a new sig and I wanted some opinions.

I'll rate Deran Oburienu sig I guess...  I'd have to agree with jOntObi, it doesn't give me any feeling at all.  If you were going for something simple, you've gone too far.  My eye doesn't seem to focus on anything.  

You maybe should have added some emphasis to some part of the image...

6/10


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2009)

Would be better without the background 5/10


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 28, 2009)

7/10 I'm not a fan of the stock.


----------



## Yush (Sep 30, 2009)

_I lol'd how the sunshine C4D/render/whatever focuses on the middle of her ass xD

It's nice and colourful, but the text going over the black movie-style border doesn't work for me.

7/10_


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't like that bright orange spot on the bottom left corner of the haruhi sig but overall its nice and matching: 7/10

as for the naruto one I don'treally see a problem with it except the dots 9/10


----------



## Sen (Oct 1, 2009)

8/10 Nice picture, although the sig is a bit big in general   Perhaps put the last parts in spoiler tags so it doesn't seem as crowded, but that's just how I prefer sigs.


----------



## Newton (Oct 1, 2009)

8/10 i like the style in which they are drawn


----------



## whamslam3 (Oct 2, 2009)

^7/10 love the art from GW2 could use some more effects to make it more of your own.


----------



## loldude95 (Oct 2, 2009)

6/10 just not impressive


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 2, 2009)

4/10 plain and the graphics are a bit mehh.


----------



## Yush (Oct 4, 2009)

_Smexy, nice cosplay and nice pic enhancements. Just not much of an effort to meh though, since, it's not really a sig-sig...
Hrrmm...ehmm...
7.5/10??_


----------



## Moritsune (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm, nice effects on the fist one....good quality stock too, only thing I'd change is the border. 8/10

second one...decent stock, but not very impressed with the effects on that one...border is fine though, 6/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome. 8/10


----------



## Higawa (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome Revy action pek

10/10


----------



## Moritsune (Oct 9, 2009)

8/10, great transparency, and I like the entire setup of it


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2009)

cool action and stuff and it's high quality movement
8.5/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 10, 2009)

Funny,but not really a sig.:/4/10


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 10, 2009)

It's a work of Alice so auto 10/10.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 11, 2009)

ditto. 10/10


----------



## Svarthvitt (Oct 11, 2009)

6/10, it's kind of not appealing that much to me. It's a bit boring to say it that way  If the stock had brighter colors I think it would be much better, looks like you turned the opacity to 60% or something and had it on a black background. This may sound very negative, but the sig overall isn't bad


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 11, 2009)

^You're allowed to have your own opinion,luv.;3thanx for being honest.

8/10 luv,it. It's not too dark or too bright,just don't like the text style on the sig.


----------



## Seraphimxx (Oct 13, 2009)

9/10. Loving this. Coloring looks nice, and the use of what I believe is a c4d, is effective.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 14, 2009)

Simple yet awesome. 7.5/10


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2009)

8.5/10

Cute. Very cute. but plain.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2009)

Too dark IMO.7/10


----------



## Bleach (Oct 15, 2009)

7/10.

Too soft colored for me and could use a Border


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2009)

7/10 Eh, the wdo at top was unnecessary. The colors could have better contrast.


----------



## Thepo (Oct 16, 2009)

well, this sig starts out as a 20/10, then transcends into a whopping 8/10.

xD


----------



## Bleach (Oct 17, 2009)

7/10.

Looks good but its too blurry at bottom


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

Its ok, nothing mind blowing.

6/10


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2009)

2/10 

nonexistent.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 17, 2009)

5/10.

I don't get it.


----------



## Susano'o (Oct 18, 2009)

6/10

Interesting concept. I like the background. Border could be a little thicker but, thats just me. Was this drawn on paper and scanned? If not, it looks like it by no means of offense.


----------



## NarutoBOT (Oct 19, 2009)

Damn ImageSHACK!!!

Not international friendly...  Still, judging from your ava, its prolly awesome!  10/10 haha


----------



## Camille (Oct 19, 2009)

7/10

Too many things to look at at the same time (maybe it's just me, though)


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 19, 2009)

nice n simple . some text could have been put to good use here, 7/10


----------



## Susano'o (Oct 19, 2009)

8/10 nice stock, but my eyes get a bit distracted by the edges, could use a little cleaner cut, but overall great!


----------



## Kek (Oct 19, 2009)

Overall good, but there's something I don't like about the background.

8/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2009)

awww,cute but not mind blowing. 
7.5/10


----------



## Susano'o (Oct 19, 2009)

10/10 Great image. But GOD.... ewwwww creepy. Overall love it


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2009)

10/10

LIVE ARENA!!!


----------



## Laurens (Oct 20, 2009)

it's alright, 7/10


----------



## Thepo (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmmz, the bg is a bit blurry. A smidge of depth would be nice, but it's not a bad set.

7/10

---------
My sigs aren't much to look at either, I need to make myself new ones. 
xD


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2009)

8/10

I like the colors, plus Okami =


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2009)

10/10 for Shiro WIN.


----------



## NarutoBOT (Oct 20, 2009)

Its a very cool image!

If you made it yourself i'd give it 10/10 hands down!  

If however you just grabbed it from somewhere and uploaded it, i'd have to say 7/10 as a finders fee for a sweet painting.


----------



## peach schnapps (Oct 20, 2009)

nice one.. a bit big for my taste but how ever it's worth atleast 8.5/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd love it more if it were bigger,but other than that.It deserves a 8/10
love the text btw.


----------



## Roy (Oct 21, 2009)

fuck your irl, I need you too bitch! 


0/10 come back soon


----------



## Kek (Oct 21, 2009)

Conan is king. 

10/10


----------



## NarutoBOT (Oct 22, 2009)

Really nicely done!  

Love the colouring!  The text is perfect although maybe a little off center.  I would have centered the "or" more towards her pelvis.  Still, I understand because of the question mark the right side is longer.  Love the details on the text though.  

9/10


----------



## Roy (Oct 23, 2009)

freaky o_O

8/10


----------



## Kairi (Oct 25, 2009)

9/10. I love how it was made, really nice effects C:


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 26, 2009)

9/10 very nice

I'm not sure about this signature I just put on, wanted an opinion on it.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 26, 2009)

I rike the sig better than the avy.7/10


----------



## Eternity (Oct 27, 2009)

5/10 its good made, but waaay to creepy for my taste


----------



## Franky (Oct 27, 2009)

4/10, it could some work


----------



## Eternity (Oct 27, 2009)

6/10 good but not my taste


----------



## Darknesz (Oct 27, 2009)

5/10

Its quite simple - just an image on top of a background with a texture on it :|
Good colour combinations though ^_^


----------



## Eternity (Oct 27, 2009)

Simple dont mean bad tho.. =P

9/10 - Whould get 10 if it was bigger


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 27, 2009)

3/10.
Too big, text is hard to read, and design is too simple.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

6/10 Hot pic, but creatively nothing special.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 28, 2009)

7/10
tiz cool. But needs more flare.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 28, 2009)

0/10 - No sig I can see... (atm)


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 29, 2009)

7/10 Nice incorporation of fanart and colour tone, just not that striking.


----------



## Franky (Oct 29, 2009)

10/10 cause you colored it.


----------



## Ayakashi (Oct 29, 2009)

8/10, I'm not a fan of Mayuri, it's kinda big, not so many effects, but it looks nice.


----------



## olaf (Oct 30, 2009)

7/10 nice, but i'm not a fan of the text bg


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2009)

Its a bit too slow for my taste. I also don't know what show this is. That scene looks pretty funny though.

8/10


----------



## darkangelcel (Oct 30, 2009)

interesting... XD
9/10


----------



## Kek (Oct 30, 2009)

8/10

I do like me some Rukia. But why under a spoiler?


----------



## olaf (Nov 3, 2009)

7/10 really nice, I like the simple colour palette. I don't like placement of the text


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 3, 2009)

lol nice 9/10


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 7, 2009)

Pretty nice 7/10.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 8, 2009)

lol nice Gif 9/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 8, 2009)

8/10 its cool


----------



## Darknesz (Nov 9, 2009)

8/10 

the background could be a slightly brighter colour to complement the colours in the picture... apart from that, very good


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2009)

9/10
Nice and clean


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 9, 2009)

10/10 That looks so nice


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

awesome rendering, if not a render then just awesome anyways XD

10/10


----------



## Eternity (Nov 10, 2009)

7/10 - 

Good enough


----------



## Franky (Nov 11, 2009)

4/10.

no comment.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 11, 2009)

The image itself is nothing special however your use of font, text-style and the quote along with the image give it a whole new meaning

Total sig gets 9


----------



## Sen (Nov 11, 2009)

9/10

Small, but it looks really awesome   Love the eyes and border.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 12, 2009)

10/10 nice i love the color


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

10/10
 Love it all.


----------



## Ayakashi (Nov 21, 2009)

It's lovely, I give it a 9/10. The blue should be lighter shade.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 21, 2009)

7/10 Nice drop shadow design


----------



## Kek (Nov 21, 2009)

Kanto rules. 

10/10


----------



## ChocolateSuigetsu (Nov 22, 2009)

7/10. It looks kool.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 22, 2009)

looks cool!

8/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 22, 2009)

7/10 Nice transparency


----------



## Norc (Nov 22, 2009)

cool signature,but a little blur

9/10


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 22, 2009)

7/10 I like the background


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 23, 2009)

7/10

It's simple.


----------



## Norc (Nov 23, 2009)

nice one i like the colors.8/10


----------



## Anarch (Nov 23, 2009)

9/10.cool   .


----------



## Norc (Nov 23, 2009)

L roks 7/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 23, 2009)

Sig1: 8/10 Good overall colours and effects though I feel the text is a little bland. It doesnt really seem that it would make a difference if its there or not. Have you tried an outer glow or a stroke to make it standout from the background?  

Sig2: 7/10 Nice feeland atmposhere but seems a bit too empty on the left side. It could have more effects or that blue to break up that dark area.


----------



## Ayakashi (Nov 23, 2009)

6/10 nice transparency, boring Pokemon.

P.S. the border to your avatar is bad.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 23, 2009)

7/10.nice transparency


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice L sig. Sort of unique

8/10


----------



## Anarch (Nov 23, 2009)

5/10.i don't like the light blue outline,it's looking untidy.


----------



## Norc (Nov 24, 2009)

the signature make me dizzy but i like L so  7/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 24, 2009)

Overall 9/10. Good effects and composition. Texts stand out more this time. Stripes of sig 2 seem a bit too thick imo though.




Ayakashi said:


> P.S. the border to your avatar is bad.



I'll be sure to make note of that. Though I like it myself. Generic 4-sided frames/borders really do nothing for me.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 24, 2009)

7/10
not bad. mm.. the classic pokemon.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 24, 2009)

too blue so 7 errr it's a themed like mine so 8/10


----------



## Norc (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG,really cool,i like the animation,the words is really fit with the situation 9/10


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

5/10 - A bit bland the first one, and the fact that you have two isnt that nice either...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 25, 2009)

5/10 The bg is kind of random and doesnt really associate with Naruto. For the large dimensions theres not that much of an impact/purpose.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 25, 2009)

10/10 Pokemon ftw =]


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 25, 2009)

10/10

Looks so lovely  love the simplicity of it.


----------



## Norc (Nov 25, 2009)

i like it but it need to be more colorful.8/10


----------



## Eternity (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice to see that you took away one make it look alot more tidy and nice

Ill rate it 7/10 as it is still a bit...bland but overall very good sig


----------



## Norc (Nov 26, 2009)

i like the way you color it.7/10


----------



## Eternity (Nov 26, 2009)

Still 7/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

9/10    XD


----------



## Eternity (Nov 26, 2009)

8/10

Good shape, smooth lines around the borders, but it needs the extra "Ompf!" to get a full 10/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

I like it XD 9/10


----------



## Norc (Nov 27, 2009)

so sexy 8/10


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 27, 2009)

8/10. the guy looks bad ass


----------



## CERN (Nov 28, 2009)

7/10 Its simple


----------



## Norc (Nov 29, 2009)

Transformers FTW.7/10


----------



## Darknesz (Nov 29, 2009)

7/10

It's quite nice, text should stand out a bit more though


----------



## Anarch (Dec 2, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 2, 2009)

7/10

Pretty cute.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 2, 2009)

9/10.great.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 2, 2009)

9/10 cute =]


----------



## Anarch (Dec 2, 2009)

not a twilight fan but still it looks great.
9/10.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 2, 2009)

Decent transparency, I give it a 8/10


----------



## xXshinobiXx (Dec 3, 2009)

O.O just a little creepy 10/10...i like creepy!


----------



## Norc (Dec 3, 2009)

Funny sigs i`ll give u 9/10


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 3, 2009)

Too dark.
And the text in the sig is plain.
6/10


----------



## Proxy (Dec 3, 2009)

10/10. A good set with Revy's never a bad thing.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2009)

10/10
------


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

8/10

Magon


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 4, 2009)

It's very well done. :3 8/10


----------



## Anarch (Dec 9, 2009)

8/10          .


----------



## tgre (Dec 9, 2009)

unce unce unce

6/10


----------



## Ayakashi (Dec 10, 2009)

I like the colors and it's funny. it's a 10.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 10, 2009)

7/10.nice,but why in a spoiler?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 10, 2009)

8
great fanart. it must have more effects and then it'll be a delicious fanart.


----------



## Soul (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice sig 

10/10


----------



## krome (Dec 12, 2009)

6/10

Looks pretty nice.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 13, 2009)

8/10        .


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 17, 2009)

hmmm 8/10.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 17, 2009)

7.5/10, I think it has poor balance. The colors are rather good though.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 18, 2009)

/10
House FTW !!!!


----------



## olaf (Dec 19, 2009)

9/10 nice transparency cut-out. the simplicty makes it work


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

2/10, DO NOT WANT >_<


----------



## olaf (Dec 21, 2009)

gif itself is 7.5/10 cause the end is too abrupt. fade to black/logo at the end would make it better IMO

whole sig is 7/10 overall, cause the text still doesn't seem to blend well with the gif. even though you did good work with placing and formating


----------



## Jimin (Dec 21, 2009)

5/10...   :S


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

9/10 its House after all


----------



## chaosdragon001 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd give it an 8/10. It's pretty unique.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 23, 2009)

7/10.i like the christmas one.


----------



## Rache (Dec 24, 2009)

8/10 Christmas :3


----------



## Anarch (Dec 24, 2009)

8/10.looks nice,though the border could be a bit less rounded.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 24, 2009)

7/10
-----


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 24, 2009)

6/10                      .


----------



## krome (Dec 24, 2009)

7/10 

 Cute.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2009)

0/10, cause there is none.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 24, 2009)

10/10 /saves excellent GIF and it's great 3D animation


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 25, 2009)

8/10 Nice Naruto montage. The gradient seems fitting.


----------



## Xirius (Dec 29, 2009)

8/10 Stylish


----------



## Jimin (Dec 29, 2009)

8/10, nice overall but there is some unnecessary text and the inner border is far too thick for my liking


----------



## Anarch (Dec 30, 2009)

8/10. is that vice city ?


----------



## krome (Dec 30, 2009)

6/10 Pretty nice.


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2009)

6/10

kinda plain


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 31, 2009)

7/10 hmm...im not sure what its supposed to mean...? Interesting art nonetheless less.


----------



## Sen (Dec 31, 2009)

7/10

Your sig is actually a bit over the limits (550x400) and not sure why you have so many images in it (seems a bit cluttered), but the fact that you colored them yourself is awesome and I think they look fantastic in that sense


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2009)

10/10

a very simple and light sig, clean and well organized spoiler and a lovely Merry Christmas page


----------



## loldude95 (Jan 1, 2010)

1/10 
ugly


----------



## Jimin (Jan 1, 2010)

5/10, its pretty small and the face part is way too sharp


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2010)

10/10

That's pretty badass.


----------



## PeinGuujin (Jan 1, 2010)

Very cool and supppper colorful! 9/10


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2010)

6/10

Kind of cool but then kind of generic.


----------



## Kek (Jan 1, 2010)

9.5/10

Very colorful, though it would look better centered or on the right.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 2, 2010)

8/10, it's a nice dark video, though i think it would be better without the quote


----------



## PeinGuujin (Jan 2, 2010)

Absolutely awesome  and Hilarious 9/10


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

9/10

Really like the effects and text, but don't really like the border or picture you picked of Pain (suppose I've seen it too many times).  Awesome photography though


----------



## Laurens (Jan 3, 2010)

It's a nice sig, but nothing really special though 

8/10


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

funny
7/10            .


----------



## Laurens (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty cool sig, 8,5/10


----------



## Kek (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't get it, but it's interesting nonetheless

8/10


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

8/10               .


----------



## Laurens (Jan 3, 2010)

Still 8,5/10


----------



## Griever (Jan 3, 2010)

7/10 funny, but i don't quite know what to think of it


----------



## Laurens (Jan 3, 2010)

6/10, it creeps the hell out of me


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2010)

7/10.great actor,not so great image.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 4, 2010)

Aww, it's soo cute. I like how it colors them individually. 9/10


----------



## Laurens (Jan 4, 2010)

well sorry 6/10, it's nothing really special...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 4, 2010)

8/10

The effects are really nice. Don't know who that is though


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2010)

7/10           .


----------



## Laurens (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty cool, nice effect and stuff ,  9/10


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2010)

7/10
Michale Caine respect


----------



## Laurens (Jan 4, 2010)

and still 9/10, + death note respect


----------



## PeinGuujin (Jan 4, 2010)

9/10 awesome lighting effects. Love the lights and dots and such.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 4, 2010)

i like the tv, but the clip not soo much
but your photography is very nice so 9/10


----------



## Higawa (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice effects and I like that dude 

8/10


----------



## Laurens (Jan 4, 2010)

Charmander is too cute there :33

10/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 5, 2010)

8/10 Nice effects, the vivid color has a good contrast to monochromatic bg.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting image, 7,5/10


----------



## Anarch (Jan 5, 2010)

7/10           .


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 5, 2010)

8/10 Nice chibis and animation.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 5, 2010)

10/10                .


----------



## Laurens (Jan 5, 2010)

still a 9/10


----------



## Eternity (Jan 5, 2010)

6,5/10
-------


----------



## Laurens (Jan 5, 2010)

7/10, it's alright


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 5, 2010)

8/10 still


----------



## Anarch (Jan 6, 2010)

8/10                             .


----------



## Laurens (Jan 6, 2010)

Still 9/10


----------



## Eternity (Jan 6, 2010)

Still 6,5/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 6, 2010)

Still - oh wait havent rated yours yet: 7/10


----------



## Anarch (Jan 6, 2010)

still 10/10


----------



## Laurens (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah still a 9


----------



## PeinGuujin (Jan 7, 2010)

Still a 9 too  Great shadowing and lighting effects etc.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2010)

7/10, kinda LQ and the TV screen border hurts more than help


----------



## Anarch (Jan 8, 2010)

9/10 because i'm a poker guy.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 8, 2010)

7.5/10, pretty unbalanced and some of the edges are way too sharp


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

3/10.does nothing visually.i'm guessing its a sports team logo but since i don't live in the US i have no idea what it is.


----------



## Kek (Jan 9, 2010)

9/10

classy


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 9, 2010)

9/10 Nicely done trans and a cute image


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2010)

9/10 effextive colours clear image


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

8/10.its kinda cool.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 9, 2010)

I might be biased but I'll say 10/10. lol

I havent seen those coloured images in a long time - but I like how integrated them into your set. Nice work!


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

/10 since you colored them yourself.


----------



## hellohi (Jan 9, 2010)

it's alright, 5/10


----------



## Laurens (Jan 9, 2010)

Pretty decent, 7/10


----------



## K (Jan 9, 2010)

_8/10._
*GUNS!!!!*


----------



## Laurens (Jan 9, 2010)

7/10, it's cool and stuff but too unclear, your ava is better


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 9, 2010)

7/10 Nice. Is he supposed to be aiming at me? lol


----------



## SharinganSkill (Jan 9, 2010)

five out of ten


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 9, 2010)

5.2/10 Cute girl


----------



## Kek (Jan 10, 2010)

10/10 for an awesome picture and awesome coloring.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 10, 2010)

9/10 it looks beautiful and i love the expression on the kid's face.


----------



## skatrjake (Jan 10, 2010)

8/10 its looks very good the way the gun pops out and the colours are sick!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 11, 2010)

0 you dont have one :0


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 11, 2010)

8/10: Nice animation


----------



## skatrjake (Jan 11, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> 0 you dont have one :0



i do have  one but for some reason its not showing go on my page and look


----------



## Anarch (Jan 11, 2010)

8/10        .


----------



## Griever (Jan 11, 2010)

10/10 Starks badass, don't really have an opinion about omoi though..


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 11, 2010)

6 i am scared


----------



## Kek (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool Gif 7.5/10


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

8/10

Don't really like the picture myself but it's a nice transparency and the quote is amusing too


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

10/10 ,its the king himself,what can i say ?


----------



## skatrjake (Jan 15, 2010)

nice mate its sick 9/10


----------



## Anarch (Jan 15, 2010)

gaara gets a 9/10


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

7.5/10, I don't like Itachi, but I have to admit the art is quite nice. Could have done with one less empty space though.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2010)

3/10.

It's really blurry and just... ugly.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 16, 2010)

9/10.its beautiful.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 16, 2010)

9/10
Great Design!


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 16, 2010)

9/10, great sig, HG is hilarious.


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 16, 2010)

7/10, good picture but just a picture


----------



## Anarch (Jan 17, 2010)

/10         .


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 17, 2010)

good. 9/10


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 17, 2010)

6/10, decent effects, not all that great of a stock though...and the crop of his eye placed at the left side seems kinda pointless...


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

9/10

Great render, looks perfect with your avy too


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 17, 2010)

8/10  nice shading


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 17, 2010)

Um, interesting i guess. 6/10


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 18, 2010)

Is that a woman with the blond hair? 

Overall it's very sweet. 8/10


----------



## Kek (Jan 18, 2010)

/ 10


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 18, 2010)

8/10

Chrona!


----------



## Griever (Jan 19, 2010)

10/10 it reminds me of  for some reason .


----------



## Ayakashi (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, it's just an 8, but somehow i like it bc it's original, just it has no effects at all, not even a border, you should change that.

Put a text there so that it won't feel so empty... sorry for the rant.


----------



## krome (Jan 21, 2010)

7/10 Pretty nice. I like it.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 22, 2010)

10/10 for the badassery


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 22, 2010)

9/10 Susano Trolled


----------



## Jimin (Jan 24, 2010)

7/10, the MJ parts are fine but the second half doesn't match at all. I would trim it to one half or the other.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

9/10 

Love Alexis Bledel and is that Rose McGowan?  All of them are very pretty though, and I think it's a cute sig. :]

Don't have much of a sig myself but curious about what someone might say


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 24, 2010)

Unrateable/10


----------



## Kek (Jan 24, 2010)

FLCL 

10/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice chibi set

8/10


----------



## Luru (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah It Nice set !


----------



## Kek (Jan 25, 2010)

You have to give it a score out of 10 bro.

I don't know what your's is though.


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

cute :3

8/10


----------



## Laurens (Jan 26, 2010)

10/10 because you're with Coco


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

I like it 8/10


----------



## faithless (Jan 27, 2010)

0/10             .


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2010)

Good show. 9/10


----------



## K (Jan 28, 2010)

_10/10..._

*DEATH!!! *


----------



## Laurens (Jan 28, 2010)

6/10, it's a nice sig but i don't like the image at all


----------



## ShiningStar (Jan 28, 2010)

standard image..5/10


----------



## K (Jan 28, 2010)

_*9/10.*
Its cool. _


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty creative. 8.5/10


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jan 30, 2010)

Pokemon ftw :>  

8/10


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

7/10

The gif/picture in your sig under the spoiler isn't showing for me   Don't really like the random comments about the things in your sig either too much, but the main part of your sig is quite funny


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Ulquiorra sig 

10/10


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

10/10 

Kid and Chrona.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 31, 2010)

10/10 durarara ♥


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 31, 2010)

Bayonetta/10


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

Hancock 

10/10


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2010)

Pokemans 

9/10


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

9/10

A bit dark, but a great picture and the thing in your sig too (that's really you and him?  Awesome if you got to really meet him ) is quite cool. :]


----------



## Shallow (Feb 1, 2010)

10/10
Nicely made, i'm a fan of Ulquiorra myself


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

7.5/10

Not bad, but the stock could be blended a little better. I like the effect by his hand.
Also the stocks seems a bit LQ


----------



## Oujisama (Feb 2, 2010)

Stylish and simple, 7.5/10


----------



## Shallow (Feb 2, 2010)

Pretty good

7/10


----------



## faithless (Feb 3, 2010)

7/10 looks good to my eye


----------



## krome (Feb 3, 2010)

7/10 A little blurry, but nice.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 4, 2010)

You dont have a sig 2 rate


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2010)

10/10 epic sig is epic

my first sig go easy on me.........


----------



## Higawa (Feb 6, 2010)

I really like it!
Perhaps you dont need the text but its a good trans!  9/10


----------



## krome (Feb 6, 2010)

7/10 

Nice!


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

8/10, the tendril adds a lot.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Feb 6, 2010)

While I hate bullfighting with a pashion, that signature gives a signal of duality. The skull of the character might symbolize evil, while it can also represent the foolish pride of a (fictitious) martyr. For depth alone, I give it a bliss 8/10.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

7/10

It's all right.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2010)

9/10

Has a lot of intensity


----------



## Kek (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice Giratina Sig. 

Kinda dark though.

9/10


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

9/10 

Pokemon.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 7, 2010)

nice effects! 8/10


----------



## Deweze (Feb 8, 2010)

Rate mah sig plox gaiz


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

8/10

Very nice picture, and I like the lightning type of look (although I can't tell if that is originally on the picture).  Might be nice with a border or something. 

Also think you forgot to rate the person above you


----------



## krome (Feb 8, 2010)

10/10 

Fight Club +10 automatically.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 10, 2010)

6/10, better than many sigs.


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Good transparency. Clean. Have no idea who he is though.

8/10


----------



## K (Feb 13, 2010)

*9/10.*
Cuddle moment...


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2010)

10/10, that's an amazing coloring!


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

9/10

Really great render overall, although you can see a bit of white on the darker backgrounds.  Looks lovely though :]


----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2010)

kamikazi's cards are cool.

8/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

.......lol

8/10


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2010)

9/10 

I like it.


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 14, 2010)

0/10

dont see one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd like it better without the border.

8/10


----------



## Shizune (Feb 14, 2010)

9/10

Very well done, and I laughed the first time I saw it!
But there's that annoying box and some text in the lower left corner...


----------



## LilAkane (Feb 14, 2010)

10/10 nice siggy, overall i like it


----------



## K (Feb 14, 2010)

_*10/10.*
Neko Neko *L* _


----------



## Roy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats some real nice coloring. 

8/10


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 15, 2010)

8.5/10.

He's with COCO.


----------



## K (Feb 16, 2010)

_*9/10.*
*+9* for pretty clean transparency,
*-1* for lack of knowledge for character._


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2010)

awesome   9/10


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 19, 2010)

fucking crazy, speed's too high tho (not the guy, the animation ) 8/10


----------



## Ayakashi (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice sig, it's tiring to watch it more than 10 sec though, well, it's a 9.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2010)

nice sakura looks bad ass 8


----------



## K (Feb 21, 2010)

8.9/10.
I respect NaruSaku, somewhat.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

9/10

Awesome render and love the colors, but the sig is so big too with the random writing at the top and bottom, might be easier if you put them all under one spoiler tag instead and not left so much space.  Probably over the limits too actually   But I love the main part of you sig


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2010)

i like it nice colors good it doesnt look off and its hot 9/10


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't like the borders very much, but I admit it's a nice coloring. 7.5/10


----------



## Norc (Feb 25, 2010)

i like the effects that you make on the kirby sig.nice work 9/10


----------



## krome (Feb 25, 2010)

6/10 Not bad.


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 25, 2010)

8/10 Very colorful and vibrant.


----------



## Hatashi (Feb 26, 2010)

8.5/10

Excellent use of colors, fonts and of course brushes.
Try to do something more with it !
_
The one i currently have is straight from Bleach, just with some borders, so I'll add the one i made here.


Rate whichever you want xD.


----------



## olaf (Feb 27, 2010)

aizen 6/10 the stock is too lq

ichigo 7,5/10 the font could be more readable and the box behind ichi is tad too boring


----------



## julias.skeezer (Feb 27, 2010)

hard tro judge 0/10 for naked dude 8/10 from a graphic stand point editing :3


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 28, 2010)

I really don't like.

2/10


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

its nice 6/10


----------



## olaf (Feb 28, 2010)

8/10 

wait...

I'm not 12 year old girl

so *4/10*


----------



## Norc (Feb 28, 2010)

naked hairy dude,6/10


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

olaf said:


> 8/10
> 
> wait...
> 
> ...





ehh i never said that ????

person above great graphic 8/10


----------



## Kek (Feb 28, 2010)

7/10 

could be organized better


----------



## Damaris (Feb 28, 2010)

8/10 nice design, but the dragon eggs (?) at the top throw it off.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

nice trans 9/10


----------



## krome (Mar 1, 2010)

5/10

The signature itself is fine, but the rest seems unnecessary.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

really 

i see your point will change soon 

nice 9/10


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Mar 1, 2010)

10/10 Its really good.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 1, 2010)

5/10...it's interesting, but not really something that I like.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

its a good gift 8/10


----------



## Niji Ai (Mar 1, 2010)

Its hawt.  8/10


----------



## K (Mar 1, 2010)

9/10.
Hinata


----------



## Kek (Mar 1, 2010)

lol 

good sig 8/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

9/10 really nice set kay


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 2, 2010)

7/10, decent stock, the text should cycle a bit less frequently, and the border should be a bit darker IMO


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 2, 2010)

8/10

Cause I'm a FF fanboy.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

aww charmander is so cute in this  

9/10


----------



## Proxy (Mar 2, 2010)

8/10

That's it.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 2, 2010)

1/10, not a very good gif at all...and if you're gonna use a scene with talking, at least make some subtitles or something...otherwise nobody will understand what the significance of the gif is (just seeing a bitch lip something isn't cool)


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

again nice gift 8/10


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 2, 2010)

8/10, great stock and transparency, would look a bit better with a border just along the bottom


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

hmm border on the bottom only??

hmm 8/10 good clean gift


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Mar 2, 2010)

Sig: 9/10

Its good but its missing something...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

8/10 i like the sig what game its very well designed 

just not naruhina


----------



## Norc (Mar 4, 2010)

8/10,i like the colors,nice transparency,text could be a little better.


----------



## Dalis (Mar 4, 2010)

8/10 Nice colours. But It'd be better to center it.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

love the sasunaru claps 9/10


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 4, 2010)

5/10, good transparency. Could use a bottom border, and the text on the left side doesn't really fit well IMO.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

hmm good gift i  like the game 8/10


----------



## Shizune (Mar 4, 2010)

10/10

Your transparency is amazing and must have been almost impossible to do, and the second one (the first spoiler) is just GORGEOUS.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 4, 2010)

10/10, great transparency and stock, and love the colors.


----------



## Norc (Mar 5, 2010)

nice gif 9/10 n i luv FF


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

Its nice. I feel like the stock doesn't match with the bg, but thats just me.

7.5/10


----------



## Kek (Mar 5, 2010)

Not sure what's going on, but chevy chase is in it

9/10


----------



## Dalis (Mar 5, 2010)

8/10 the eggs give it more appeal


----------



## Ayakashi (Mar 5, 2010)

Doesn't do much for me, too small and boring so 7.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 5, 2010)

8/10, good effects, decent stock, and nice border with shadow effect.


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

9/10

Nice gif, nice border, although boring to me since I'm not a big fan of that


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

I really like it. Stock matches with the BG, the border is nice. Overall its a really good sig 
^-^

8.5/10


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 5, 2010)

Was funnier when I thought the characters were uncomfortable b/c the black guy was there. Could also use a border. Still, decent gif, so 7/10.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 5, 2010)

Crisis Core forever. 9/10.

Now rate mine


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 5, 2010)

9/10, much better than just cropping out the manga panel and using it. Love the border...only real flaws are a couple areas in the hair where the transparency didn't turn out right....but I know how much of a bitch hair is for transparencies.


----------



## Norc (Mar 6, 2010)

Final Fantasy Fan 9/10


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 6, 2010)

7/10 Very good but could look better rounded or different border & centered.


----------



## krome (Mar 6, 2010)

10/10 

Michael Jackson RIP.


----------



## Sake (Mar 6, 2010)

10/10, i love the colours.


----------



## julias.skeezer (Mar 6, 2010)

10/10 i love sigs with lots of characters and yours really pops!


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 6, 2010)

8/10, decent stock, and pretty good effects...could use a border though.


----------



## pixelnick (Mar 6, 2010)

9/10 fuck yes, ff.


----------



## K (Mar 6, 2010)

10/10.
KOF FTW.

@Moritsune
1,000/10.
I just can't help it..


----------



## Dalis (Mar 6, 2010)

10/10 Fack yeah :ho


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 6, 2010)

1/10....rather boring, not any real substance to it at all.


----------



## Dalis (Mar 7, 2010)

(^did you click on that link yet? :ho)

10/10 not boring, a real substance, and is epic


----------



## Norc (Mar 7, 2010)

a soul taker cool 8/10 but sasuke n naruto 4/10


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 7, 2010)

7/10
It has some good effects but it seems to far away.


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

5/10

Meh   .


----------



## Micha (Mar 7, 2010)

10/10
I love trasparent sigs.X3


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats a pretty good sig. ^_^

7.8/10


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2010)

That was kinda... creepy lol 
But it caught my attention, so I give it 8/10


----------



## Dalis (Mar 8, 2010)

8/10 oh those hot guys


----------



## K (Mar 8, 2010)

10/10.
The scary link and sarcastic NaruSasu..


----------



## Roy (Mar 9, 2010)

Good gif. nice size, good quality. Don' know what it is though.

8.5/10


----------



## K (Mar 9, 2010)

10/10.

Its Lucky Star.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 9, 2010)

10/10 Wheres Akira when you need her


----------



## krome (Mar 9, 2010)

9/10 

Very cute. I love the stock.


----------



## K (Mar 9, 2010)

10/10.
Girls, Dragons, and Facial marks.
Win win win...


----------



## roninmedia (Mar 9, 2010)

Smooth seamless animation.
Nice colors. Explosions.

10/10.


----------



## Kek (Mar 9, 2010)

Edit: Asuka? 9/10

-1 for pairings


----------



## K (Mar 9, 2010)

10/10.
Dark pokemon.
Never the less..


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 10, 2010)

9/10 funny and cool.


----------



## Roy (Mar 10, 2010)

Its nice. I think the border could have been more creative though.

8/10


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 10, 2010)

7/10, decent gif, good loop, but looks like you chose to sacrifice a bit of quality rather than a bit of size. I woulda resized it to a smaller ratio rather than bring the quality down.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 11, 2010)

the quality of the GIF is great and is that the new FF?
also i would have preferred a different border but that's just prefence~ 8'5


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 11, 2010)

10/10

Just.. yeah.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice Naruto still I thinks its a bit effect overload

8/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 11, 2010)

nice render, looks like you added some nice effects as well. have no idea where its from though.

8/10


----------



## Dalis (Mar 11, 2010)

Heck funny 10/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 11, 2010)

10/10 its so EPIC


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2010)

8/10

cool picute


----------



## Norc (Mar 12, 2010)

narusaku,i like the colors 8/10

in the spoiler one,the animation is very smooth n cool but kind of fast so 9/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 12, 2010)

nice..the text seems a it off though

8/10


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Norc (Mar 13, 2010)

smexy 9/10


----------



## Morphine (Mar 14, 2010)

8/10

interesting enough


----------



## Roy (Mar 14, 2010)

I love it. Don't know who she is, but the bg is amazing and goes really well with the stock. 

9/10


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 14, 2010)

Its kewl 
 9/10


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 14, 2010)

the colors are looking good though it feels like it's missing effects, or a different border that makes it stand out even more
8/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

epic  

love the movement

10/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 14, 2010)

6/10

Its ok        .


----------



## krome (Mar 14, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

its clear 

i love the colors and styles 8/10


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 15, 2010)

it's really cool
yet a bit blurry
8/10


----------



## Norc (Mar 16, 2010)

i like the colors so 8/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2010)

i like the effects 8/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

really nice.  8/10


----------



## Augors (Mar 17, 2010)

We got deathstar.

9/10


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 17, 2010)

8/10 Funny.


----------



## Norc (Mar 17, 2010)

nice one 8/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2010)

i still like it 8/10


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 18, 2010)

8/10 very cool


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2010)

its cute i like it nice colors 8/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 18, 2010)

I think the red border is a bit too much. still really good though
8.5/10


----------



## Tkae (Mar 28, 2010)

Tkae uses Revivify!


----------



## K (Mar 28, 2010)

10/10.
I'm an UchihaHead.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

8/10

the gift is clean and i like buggy


----------



## Kek (Mar 28, 2010)

Gender Benders 

8/10


----------



## Tkae (Mar 29, 2010)

8/10

I like the video, but it's too long to hold (for a signature) to hold my attention


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 29, 2010)

7/10
A nice simple render :]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 31, 2010)

8/10 nice animation


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Sweet Art  i likes 

9/10


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 31, 2010)

6/10 the moon looks umm bloody. Sorry i am just not sciencetific


----------



## Anarch (Mar 31, 2010)

8/10.

very well made gif.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 31, 2010)

9/10
Pretty sick editing skilletss.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 1, 2010)

8.5/10

great gif


----------



## K (Apr 1, 2010)

10/10.
nice effects


----------



## Anarch (Apr 2, 2010)

5/10
meh         .


----------



## Laex (Apr 2, 2010)

9/10.

I want the light texture in it + It could use a border?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

sweet balloons 9/10

also very colorful and good effects nice border too...


----------



## Laex (Apr 2, 2010)

7/10.

It also could use a border? And im biased against the contents of the sig :ho


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2010)

10/10

Colorful and funny, though idk who it is


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Great AMV, but it's not like I'll watch it each time I look at your post, so it actually being a thumbnail deranges it to a 8/10.


----------



## krome (Apr 3, 2010)

8/10 

Kimi ni Todoke.


----------



## Laex (Apr 3, 2010)

7/10.

I like the colors and the opacity changes, but it needs more?


----------



## K (Apr 3, 2010)

10/10.
Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Laex (Apr 3, 2010)

8/10

The trans could be cleaner but i like it none the less


----------



## Roy (Apr 4, 2010)

lol

It's a great gif. 

9/10


----------



## chubby (Apr 5, 2010)

10/10

God I've missed you Roy.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 5, 2010)

8/10
Pretty sick.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 5, 2010)

8/10 Nice animation


----------



## Laex (Apr 5, 2010)

10/10

An excellent trans and a HQ stock


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 6, 2010)

10/10
gotta love that scene. xD


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2010)

9/10 japanesse Animation daisuke xD


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 6, 2010)

9/10

Great trans and great stock!


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 7, 2010)

7/10, if only for the somewhat mediocre stock.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2010)

8/10 i think it would look better without the border...


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 7, 2010)

7.5/10, it would look better without the words and a few of the scribbles.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 7, 2010)

6/10 Its an okay trans, the stocks alright too - nothing special. I dont see the point of the border...



Nimademe said:


> 7/10, if only for the somewhat mediocre stock.



The stock is my own fanart actually. I did the linework the colours and trans myself.


----------



## chubby (Apr 7, 2010)

9/10

Pretty fucking boss if you ask me. Which you are.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 8, 2010)

8/10 awesome


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 8, 2010)

8/10 Nice render, though the top-right cut off is sorta random but makes it looks interesting.


----------



## K (Apr 8, 2010)

9/10                               .


----------



## Kek (Apr 8, 2010)

Goddamn Batman 9/10


----------



## Anarch (Apr 9, 2010)

8/10 nice trans


----------



## K (Apr 9, 2010)

9/10                               .


----------



## Laex (Apr 9, 2010)

7/10.

The gif could be a lot better.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 10, 2010)

9/10 Hilarious!


----------



## Laex (Apr 10, 2010)

9/10. 

 its really good


----------



## K (Apr 10, 2010)

lol                         10/10


----------



## Morphine (Apr 11, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2010)

10/10

Why not?


----------



## ethereal (Apr 12, 2010)

haha. 7/10


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2010)

8/10 

more could be done but a nice stock


----------



## loldude95 (Apr 13, 2010)

nice i saw it on SMOSH.com but nice job makin it a gif 8/10


----------



## olaf (Apr 15, 2010)

6/10 naruto is bit too dark. I like elements that you used, but not how they look together


----------



## Anarch (Apr 15, 2010)

10/10,i love the colours.


----------



## olaf (Apr 15, 2010)

10/10 awesome


Starrk said:


> 10/10,i love the *colours*.


guess who made it


----------



## Norc (Apr 15, 2010)

9/10 nice one.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10               .


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 19, 2010)

8/10, great stock and decent border.


----------



## krome (Apr 19, 2010)

10/10

What a cool gif you've got. I like it.


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 19, 2010)

8/10, great transparency and stock...again, not a fan of the border.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2010)

crazy scene! good quality gif, the kind that you want to save immediately. the border is standard but who cares, our eyes are constantly looking at the kick-ass scene  9/10


----------



## Morphine (Apr 20, 2010)

11/10 nice flowing animation, amazing colours


----------



## Eternity (Apr 20, 2010)

8/10 if its drawn by yourself


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 21, 2010)

7/10, decent effects and stock...could use a better border


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 23, 2010)

7/10 Nice animation/gif


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 24, 2010)

8/10 heh mecha's


----------



## milesg2g (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like avery good sig. I wish i was that good.
Idk who that guy is though haha


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 24, 2010)

It's Michael Ballack a verry famous german football star

4/10


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 24, 2010)

9/10, great effects, decent stock, and nice border.


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2010)

Decent gif 8.5/10



..::Dave::.. said:


> It's Michael Ballack a verry famous german football star



Ballack!  Though im a Klose fan


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 25, 2010)

10/10 just pure fucking awesome even tho I don't know who that is

and yes Ballack is pretty awesome ain't he?


----------



## Reborn (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm gonna have to say 10/10.
great font, stock, effects . . . everything.


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2010)

very nice. 8/10


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 27, 2010)

10/10 Love it lol.


----------



## Laex (Apr 27, 2010)

6/10

/not being biased at all.


Its just so... :I


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2010)

/no      sig


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2010)

8/10  nice gif thar


/theres a quote?


----------



## Reborn (Apr 28, 2010)

9/10
i lol'd


----------



## Ayakashi (Apr 29, 2010)

It's a 9.5. It's cool, but the writing could be better and the border should be a black strip down too (or no black strip at all). Just an opinion though.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 29, 2010)

a full 10,i love how chibi Sasori's tail has been made to look like the gif basket's handle,very creative.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 29, 2010)

9/10.

Funny but pervy. :/ ahh who cares- 9.


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 29, 2010)

7/10, decent stock, great transparency.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 30, 2010)

7/10.nice gif but subtitles in gifs make me cringe.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2010)

9/10 i lold XD


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2010)

wow its beautiful i love the colors :33

9.5/10


----------



## Moritsune (May 1, 2010)

5/10, not a very good stock at all, could use a border, and the effects seem to detract from the image further.


----------



## Gino (May 1, 2010)

Fuckin awesome 10/10


----------



## Laex (May 1, 2010)

7/10

Subtitles, weird proportions, slow transition, quality could be better.


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2010)

lol i like kairi and that quote 

 overall with everything else 7/10 quite plain


----------



## Laex (May 1, 2010)

A very nice stock and a really good trans. 8/10


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2010)

Nice quote. Though I prefer images in sigs, its a legit sig.

7/10.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (May 2, 2010)

L=awesome 10/10 altho you could use a bit more depth to your sig


----------



## Reborn (May 2, 2010)

10/10
I still love it.


----------



## Laex (May 2, 2010)

8/10

Nice and all but the lightning bolt is covering up the foreground too much and all the elements of it could be blending together more.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (May 2, 2010)

9.9/10 just cause I'm an evil german......
no but seriouslly it rocks my lederhosen  off


----------



## Laex (May 2, 2010)

10/10 I love it more now, apparently. 

/a lot of people on NF are german


----------



## Higawa (May 3, 2010)

aw Latex I love your non existing sigs 
but its nice with the font and all 10/10 

german ppl rule ofc


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2010)

8/10.icy              .


----------



## Kathutet (May 3, 2010)

amazing colours, alice has a good sense of what effects make an image look a lot better. The stock is probably HQ and i honestly can't find anything wrong here. 10/10


----------



## Reborn (May 3, 2010)

9/10
A little small, but the colors and effects and . . . well, everything blends together so well that I can't really complain x3


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

7/10.

NIce and all, the text is really hard to read though, could make it more prominent.


----------



## krome (May 3, 2010)

5/10 

Nothing there.  Nicely organized, though.


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

8/10

Pretty good

And i am wearing an av?


----------



## SoSimpleGR (May 3, 2010)

*I am judging krome's sig since laex has nothing there 

7/10 , Nice smooth colors & background.*


----------



## krome (May 3, 2010)

4/10 Poor quality. Could use a border. 

@ Laex - Doesn't count ~


----------



## K (May 3, 2010)

9/10.
Nice contrast and effects.


----------



## Laex (May 4, 2010)

5/10. How informative 


@Krome - I thought i was posting in rate the av


----------



## Reborn (May 4, 2010)

I still lol'd
8/10


----------



## Kek (May 4, 2010)

I giggled. 7/10


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Scizor (May 6, 2010)

Nice text, and nice layout.

7.2/10.


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2010)

8/10

could be bigger


----------



## Laex (May 6, 2010)

Oh morphie 

Its nice, but not the greatest 

8.5/10


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

lulzy quote: 8/10


----------



## Morphine (May 7, 2010)

11/10

you know my feelings


----------



## Rubi (May 7, 2010)

9/10 I like the picture but the I didn't like the poem much


----------



## Kathutet (May 7, 2010)

the intensity of the colours as well as the image used are extremely appealing. the fonts suit the signature well and the effects seem to be a-okay. nice little touch with the text and pic on the right, border looks fine. the background is seksi and the whole sig is nicely blended. 9'5 out of 10, if i wasn't such a big fan of anime sets i would have given this a 10/10, no doubt.


----------



## Scizor (May 7, 2010)

Very nice image, with a beautiful statement above it.

8.5/10.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (May 7, 2010)

8/10
cause of the emo


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

6/10 ... nothing special


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 7, 2010)

8/10 its epic


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2010)

I really like the color of the umberella, and its transparancy is very well done. =)

7.5/10.

Edit:
Did you take that Death the Kidd gif from me, in the giveaway thread?


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

8/10

Decent, but could be blended together more + border


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2010)

2/10, I'm not clicking all that.


----------



## Laex (May 9, 2010)

9/10

Simple.Basic. Love it.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 9, 2010)

lol 10/10 very funny <3

at-SuzumeShouken yes i did, didn't i rep you?


----------



## Kek (May 9, 2010)

7/10

The way Rukia's umbrella is cut off is weird, and you could put the "Enter if you dare" text as the spoiler tag, the text in general looks noobish. Nice DtK gif though


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2010)

kohanauzumaki12 said:


> at-SuzumeShouken yes i did, didn't i rep you?



No you didnt. =?

And @ above poster: Amazing. Very beautiful colors, and soul eater is win, imo.

8.5/10.


----------



## Laex (May 9, 2010)

Sig is better than the av, though the dimensions are a bit weird, and no border?

7/10.


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> Sig is better than the av, though the dimensions are a bit weird, and no border?
> 
> 7/10.



It does have a border.

Its just 1mm. =)

And 7.5/10 for you. I like the quote, but I like images in sigs, better. =)


----------



## K (May 10, 2010)

8/10                          .


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2010)

9/10

Nice gif, the quality is distorted a bit, try to make the gifs smaller and more reasonable in size.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2010)

I still like it. Simple, but fun.

7.5/10.


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2010)

6/10

A simple sig and a nice stock. But barely any effects and the edge is shitty and rough. It's also way over the limits.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> 6/10
> 
> A simple sig and a nice stock. But barely any effects and the edge is shitty and rough. It's also way over the limits.



Thanks. Editing.

Still 7.5/10. for you. Its lovely.


----------



## krome (May 11, 2010)

8/10

Nice stock. The border doesn't do it for me, though.


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Cole (May 13, 2010)

10/10 Deafanese


----------



## loldude95 (May 14, 2010)

well not really a sig but the ava was hilarious so 5/10


----------



## Morphine (May 14, 2010)

8/10 I'd say.


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2010)

Amazing. the colors, and the image. Perfect.

10/10.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

6/10

The quality isnt the greatest and the border looks weird.


----------



## gabies (May 14, 2010)

9/10,  love philosoraptor


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

9/10
very original love shizuo dancing but its abit iffy  otherwise its nice..LOL


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

10/10

good shit is good.


----------



## Morphine (May 14, 2010)

11/10 cause i'm in it <3


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Yeah babe you are <3

10/10. Good shit is good.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 16, 2010)

7.5/10

Nice new pokefan art. Comic strip funny.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

I'm thinking that this is supposed to be a trans. o-o It's actually the worst trans ive ever seen. 

4/10 ~ for good art


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2010)

10/10 Alexfag


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Good shit trans is good. 

10/10


----------



## Anarch (May 16, 2010)

9/10.

very funny


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

9/10.

It's still good


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2010)

still in it so yeah 10/10

you can never go wrong with trans, lol


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

10/10

It's true


----------



## Mukiru (May 16, 2010)

10/10

Is that soul eater?? hahaha  awesome linking too!


----------



## krome (May 16, 2010)

8/10

Very nice.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 16, 2010)

8/10

Nice gif.



Laex said:


> I'm thinking that this is supposed to be a trans. o-o It's actually the worst trans ive ever seen.



Why is that...?


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2010)

I like it. I like the color of the wings, too.

Though its probably over limits..

7.5/10.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Why is that...?



Look at it under the Kakashi sig and you'll see.


@Suzume - 7/10 decent sig is decent.


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2010)

lol@excalibur. Awesome. Soul eater is instant win, imo.

8.5/10.


----------



## Mukiru (May 16, 2010)

9/10 Pretty Darn nice colours you have.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

9/10

Really nice but a bit too bright?


----------



## Mukiru (May 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> 9/10
> 
> Really nice but a bit too bright?



10/10

that's weird it seems somehow dark in mine waa.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

Well im using the kakashi skin, everything looks bright on a black background?

9.5/10


----------



## gabies (May 16, 2010)

@mukiru 8/10, a lil bright but its good

edit: ABOVE me, 9/10, excalibur


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

9/10


Good shit. Though the border is a bit weird.


----------



## Nimademe (May 16, 2010)

8.5/10, it's nice but small .gifs are a peeve of mine, even though I know big ones are almost impossible to implement under the limit.


----------



## Roy (May 17, 2010)

Is that Kamen Rangers/Riders or something? lol

8/10


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2010)

9.5/10 Emilia is a genius.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 17, 2010)

N/A

You dont really have a sig to rate...?


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2010)

5/10

It'd be cool if it wasn't cut in half.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 17, 2010)

6/10



Darth said:


> 5/10
> 
> It'd be cool if it wasn't cut in half.



What do you mean? You mean how its two images...how does that affect the rating please? You still see it as one consistent image it shouldnt matter...unless you were trying to save it on to your computer or something...


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What do you mean? You mean how its two images...how does that affect the rating please? You still see it as one consistent image it shouldnt matter...unless you were trying to save it on to your computer or something...




There's a noticable line between the images.

5/10


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2010)

10/10 lol usual


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 17, 2010)

6/10 Okay. Not into Yaoi...but that didint really affect the rating, overall not that wow...still okay though.


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

7/10

I just dislike it o-o


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 17, 2010)

6/10 Nothing special.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2010)

I love butts it.

8/10.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 17, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> I love butts it.



AMEN!  

7/10 Nice and cute.


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> 6/10 Nothing special.



That is excalibur, BWAKAME!


7/10. It's alright but theres too many little clip outs and their quality is reduced a bit.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2010)

Excalibur = win. So is soul eater

8.5/10.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 18, 2010)

Laex said:


> 7/10. It's alright but theres too many little clip outs and their quality is reduced a bit.



BENKIE is ALWAYS MORE than _alright_....!

The popping clips give it the sig presence and depth. I dont notice the quality reduction in the cropped parts since I didnt blow up the image parts I just cropped it from the wallpaper version...so its basically negligble for me.

Id say all in all not bad for a self-colouring and self sig creation...



> Excalibur = win. So is soul eater
> 
> 8.5/10.



Soul Eater is alright...but I prefer Air Gear as a shounen. BABES = DROOL...

Anyway, 7/10 for TTGL


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2010)

7/10 not too big of a fan of that sig


----------



## Rubi (May 19, 2010)

Morphine - 9/10 simple. I really like it. The colors you chose for the text are nice and it looks good on my kakashi skin. Your picture of sasuke I'd quite funny though I don't know what's with his left arm


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 19, 2010)

8/10 Nice effects and photo manipulation. I like the overall colour theme and some nice shade of blues and reds you have there.



Morphine said:


> 7/10 not too big of a fan of that sig



May I ask why? It maybe just me, but I think its epically awesome...no, no just awesome (I put a lot of time into it). 

Im willing to hear suggestions for improvements though...?



> I really like it. The colors you chose for the text are nice and it looks good on my kakashi skin. Your picture of sasuke I'd quite funny though I don't know what's with his left arm



Well you can see bits of white on the edges of the transparency on the Kakashi theme...


----------



## Rubi (May 19, 2010)

7.4/10 I just don't like thise kinds of signatures. It is quite.... Suggestive? But I like how you... Spiced it up by adding those "snapshots". I'm a fan ofskulls but the design is quite messy. I like how you added your username and as for the text "Air Gear" I think you couldve used a better font. As for the other texts... I think you couldve been more creative. I liked how you colored her skin. The art is also nice.

9.7/10 for the hidden picture. The trans is clean. I like the stars. Art is great. But I think it wouldve been better if the battle of the night wind wasn't added. The coloring is also nice. I just don't like how you colored the inner cape.

Btw: my comment might be wrong or something. It usually depends on which skin I'm using. I'm using the kakashi one

and tbh I don't think the "coloured by me" is needed but hey, that's just me. You did a good job colouring so you probably deserve to let other people know how good you are with that


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful girl, and beautiful colors. I like it alot.
It's a very very nice whole.

9/10.


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

7/10.

Its decent. The colors could be more vibrant, except for the red which should be muted down a bit o-o


----------



## Rubi (May 20, 2010)

7/10

It's simple. I like the text. You were quite... "creative" with it. Though I think it wouldve been better without the "fucking cute" thing. The animation is kinda nice as well.though I don't get it but that's probably the beauty of it.


----------



## Laex (May 20, 2010)

10/10

Colours makes colorful shit.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 20, 2010)

6/10 Same reasons as before.


----------



## Laex (May 20, 2010)

7/10

The trans is decent but feathered a bit too much. Also, it's a bit blurry. You could sharpen it a bit to make it so much better.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 20, 2010)

6/10

New ones...


----------



## Rubi (May 21, 2010)

9/10 the trans is ok. Clean. I like the rectangles but laex is right. You should sharpen it. The hidden pic's trans isn't as good as the shown one.


----------



## Tkae (May 21, 2010)

6/10

Yeah, it has colors. Colors are good... but the rest of the signature is just boring. Like, it has effect, but it's almost like the effects were just last-minute additions because the rest of the picture was so boring that it was distracting from the colors. So empty, meaningless noise was added to draw the eyes to the colors. For the record, that only works with colors that _don't_ draw your eyes to them (such as white ). 

But it has colors.

But the noise dampens the vibrancy of the colors instead of bringing them out. So for the colors to be the obvious focus of the image, the noise is counterproductive. 

I'd like it in an entirely different way if the rest of the image wasn't dulled by the glowing and (white) noise effects, and was instead darkened or had it contrast cranked up with the darkness lowered, and then the colors vibed up a little more (because, even though they're colors, they're kind of boring).

But it has a really cool use for color.

So 6/10, sorry


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 21, 2010)

8/10 I like the image quality and extraction of the flower. The nice glow of it also is a nice touch. The integration of the character could use a little work. The vastly different style of the flower (photograph) and character (drawing) keeps the elements too separate imo.



Amatsunohina said:


> 9/10 the trans is ok. Clean. I like the rectangles but laex is right. You should sharpen it. The hidden pic's trans isn't as good as the shown one.



Its a styling preference I say. I simply prefer smooth over sharp. Make it sharper and its too grainy for my liking. I prefer the lines smooth and subtle.


----------



## Laex (May 21, 2010)

Edit:  There are a few things left behind after transing and the image could be sharpened a bit.


8/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 21, 2010)

Laex said:


> Would be nice without the border, and if it were larger.
> 
> 7/10



Are you looking at the right sig? My one doesnt have a border. 

Actually all my images are wallpaper size. I just need to shrink them for sig purposes and restrictions. Otherwise I cant post on these forums without someone yapping about my sig size. lol

*NOTE for person below me* PLEASE RATE LAEX's ABOVE ME FIRST (I already rated his)


----------



## Amphi (May 21, 2010)

well i guess its my turn 

Waking Dreamer- 9/10
I personally love the wall effect and the skulls, plus the girl is kind of cute, only thing that somewhat bugs me is the fact that the wall is split up behind the characters.  Although now that i think about it thats probably for the best ^ ^


----------



## krome (May 22, 2010)

6/10

Not a fan of the character, but the signature as a whole looks decent. The colors are nice, as are the effects, but it could use a different border.


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2010)

not too much of a sig, 7/10


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

Cool 9/10

Damon is pretty awesome.


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

0/10

I dislike sigs which are hugely overlimits


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2010)

I like the message. =)

7/10.


----------



## Laex (May 24, 2010)

Its lyrics 

8/10

Could be more colorful and some nice effects.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 29, 2010)

6/10 Nice arrangement of text and links.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

8/10

A good trans, but the focal point is a bit small. Could be sharpened up as well as some colors enhanced.


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2010)

I am still in it, so yep 10/10


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

But it wasnt made by me, so 0/10


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2010)

bitch be trippin? i found it on tumblr and fell inlubz. 10/10 still *goes to find uhmayzing damon stuff to request in your shop *


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

10/10

 bitch yeah.


----------



## Morphine (May 30, 2010)

totally satisfied 10/10


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2010)

It's well organised. Though characters alone doesnt cut ir for me 

6.5/10.


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

6/10

It's bland and uninteresting imo. Could also be sharpened.


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2010)

10/10 nicely put, still there so yeah


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 31, 2010)

7/10 nice set of gifs. ofc being a guy Im wouldnt really be into them. Curious though, would their be a corresponding female cast? What show?


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

8/10

I said it before 

Anyways, it's Vampire Diaries and there's no one as hot as Damon


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2010)

20/10 for that statement


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

10/10 

 Sexy ass gifs.


----------



## Proxy (May 31, 2010)

9/10         .


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

Creepy shit 

9/10


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2010)

It's very interesting, imo. Though I do not particularly find tattoo's pretty, it makes an interesting whole, for sure.

7/10.

Edit:
Same as before, Laex =)


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 31, 2010)

6/10
I like the pic of Ichigo but other than that, it's kinda plain to me.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 31, 2010)

8/10 Engaging gif and i like the way you layed out the text.


----------



## Laex (Jun 1, 2010)

6/10

The focalpoint, the character, is very blurry and the details are wiped out.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2010)

no sig.     :I


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

8/10

Nice and all but the quality is a bit bad. Try using pattern dither 

words count


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 3, 2010)

7/10
I like the setting of the words.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2010)

9/10

The gif is so   But not so much the text.


----------



## Neoman (Jun 4, 2010)

Well,it is perfect but personally i dont like the text but 10/10


----------



## Rubi (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10 it's simple and it's deidara  nah I really like it. Though I think it wouldve been better if you remove the two chibi deidara.


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

I like it. 

9/10


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10 i like it a lot


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10

HOW DID YOU GET HIM OUT OF MY CLOSET


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice sig yet i feel that it should have a border
9.5/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10

Nice and all but the border is a bit sloppy.


----------



## krome (Jun 6, 2010)

9/10

I dislike the font.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 6, 2010)

7/10. It just seems a bit empty.


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

6/10

It still needs to be sharpened and maybe crop some of the ice out to get closer to the character.


----------



## b e o (Jun 6, 2010)

4/10

FX, lighting, text and overall sig arent composed well.


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

That's the lowest score i've seen in thsi thread before 


7/10 It's a good abstract piece and the colors are nice but the magenta on the go and the edge of the color separation  is a bit harsh


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2010)

10/10 damon was never in your closet.


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

10/10

Then how do you explain the n00ds


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 6, 2010)

6/10 nice colour scheme. No real wow factor though.



> It still needs to be sharpened and maybe crop some of the ice out to get closer to the character.



It already is sharpened lol. The point of that sig/panel/image/colouring was to see a full body Hitsugaya bankai. 

If I started cropping the ice, I would have rather just used one of the hundreds of other close up hitsugaya bankai images. This is actually probably the best complete bankai imags you will ever see for him. In other words - the ice is just as important as the dude in the middle. For future reference - this was my intention with my sig.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 7, 2010)

9/10 good trans i guess


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 7, 2010)

nice one
though i have to squint a little just to read the fonts on the second line (yet i do have bad eyesight so maybe it just me)
 8.5/10


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2010)

7/10

the text shouldn't be placed like that


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2010)

I the sig, too.

The colors are really amazing.

8/10.


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

9/10

Decent trans and alright colors.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2010)

Alice/10                             .


----------



## Laex (Jun 10, 2010)

9/10

Disappointing trans is disappointing.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2010)

10/10

I prefer smaller sigs these days though


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 12, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 12, 2010)

9/10

It's the bomb


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2010)

8/10 could have some effects


----------



## Laex (Jun 12, 2010)

8/10

its okay


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 13, 2010)

8/10
Like the colors


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 13, 2010)

8/10 Nice gif and layout.


----------



## Laex (Jun 14, 2010)

7/10

too much ass in my face.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 14, 2010)

9/10 the colors are..... beautiful and the effects are awesome but i just don't like pokemon sorry


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 14, 2010)

8.5/10 Nice colours and effects.

Id like to know who that model is....is she Korean?

Holding a controller no less...truely a gamer's fantasy. lol


----------



## Rubi (Jun 14, 2010)

7/10 it's not effect heavy but like laex said, too much ass. Also, I still have the same explanation as my old one. 



> 7.4/10 I just don't like thise kinds of signatures. It is quite.... Suggestive? But I like how you... Spiced it up by adding those "snapshots". I'm a fan ofskulls but the design is quite messy. I like how you added your username and as for the text "Air Gear" I think you couldve used a better font. As for the other texts... I think you couldve been more creative. I liked how you colored her skin. The art is also nice.



@your question - 
she's Japanese I think


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 14, 2010)

10/10
that's hot.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 14, 2010)

8/10 Nice layout


----------



## Laex (Jun 14, 2010)

The ass! 

7/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 14, 2010)

hmm...6/10.

Well ive seen the original artwork, and the effects and filters seem to detract from the image if anything. The details of the pokemon are simply  drowned out by all the blue. If you squint you basically loose the image and it ends up as one giant, blue bleh on the screen. The arbitrary thick white border doesnt do much either for the image imo. 

Good selection of source material...but the execution isnt quite there.

EDIT: New Sig


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2010)

7/10

decent trans


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2010)

N/A cant seem to sig your sig.


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice trans but a weird texture.

7/10


----------



## Morphine (Jun 18, 2010)

change ti already/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

Whenever Yuki gets around to it/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 19, 2010)

8.5/10
The effects are nice.. I don't know why but the colors are uberly blinding.. ishh.


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

8/10

A bit slow and the text really draws attention away from the gif.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2010)

still as good/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

i like your text thar/10


----------



## Juli (Jun 21, 2010)

Just a reminder:
Please don't use this thread for convoing or joking but for giving out constructive comments and criticism on the avatars. ;3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2010)

video... 7/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

10/10

THe text be great, some nice font and colors thar.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the way you positioned the text. Which song are the lyrics from?

10/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

You lack having a sig :c but 1/10.


And its Dance Inside - AAR


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2010)

9/10

not such a big football fan


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

8/10

Its small. I dislike small things


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 24, 2010)

I really like the text, 9/10


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2010)

9/10

I like the border but it could have used more saturation


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 25, 2010)

7/10 Alright.


----------



## Divi (Jun 25, 2010)

10/10

Cause I liek pokeymanz and Charizard is epic. :ho


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2010)

8/10

A bit too bright and the text fades into the background a lot.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10

Nice invisible sig there.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 26, 2010)

7/10 not really into that kind of stuff and I've seen a lot of digs like that but I do like the simplicity of the effects.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2010)

9/10

i like smaller sigs better


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

10/10

Nice trans thar. adn the colors are well brought out and nice.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 26, 2010)

9/10 simple. I like the text and it's positioning.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10

Its just.. Toomuch. Too much happening. It's really busy.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2010)

10/10

neatly organised


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

9/10

Same for yours. But i am disappointed in the amount of links.


----------



## Horan (Jun 28, 2010)

9/10.

Like Morphine said, it's well organized.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 28, 2010)

7/10 don't really like Korea much.


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

8/10

ITs nice and colorful but i dont really like the font and just at tad too many effects on the go.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 28, 2010)

9/10 lacks naked shotas :33


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

8/10

Patti 

The background is a bit boring imo.


----------



## BEight (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't get the point of that gif but maybe that's because I've never watched that anime. 

6/10


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 29, 2010)

6/10 the stock is to big zoom out a little and the effects could use some work but the stock quality is good and the colors match


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

5/10

Really dark and its just a basic picture ;-;


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2010)

just a perfect gif imo 

10/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

2/10

Its so. Ugh. The colors are far too bright. The background is... far too messy and busy willed with things that dont need to be there. The texture of that blue haze over the stock just doesnt belong. The border really doesnt add anything to the stock. The quality of the stock isnt the greatest and the rendering of it is a bit jagged. The background doesnt blend or complement the render in any way.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 30, 2010)

8/10 its pretty epic <3


----------



## Smiley (Jun 30, 2010)

2/10. Not really a fan of harry potter. also too small.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 30, 2010)

*3*/10 - its just a render stuck on the forum BG, thats not a proper signature in my opinion, no offense.


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

6/10

There's some pretty large white spots left over from the trans and the edge isnt that clean. The colors could have been enhanced a bit.


----------



## Anjo (Jun 30, 2010)

8/10 Cute, kinda laggy though.. But other than that, nice !


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

8/10

Its nice and colorful though the background could do with one less effect.


Sure it's not your computer?


----------



## Anjo (Jun 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> 8/10
> 
> Its nice and colorful though the background could do with one less effect.
> 
> ...


 
**


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2010)

a little too bright

7/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

9/10

The text is nice. and i dont even know what the russian? is...

I still lack seing a link to a certain person.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 30, 2010)

8/10

great gif choice, but a bit slow


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2010)

awesome trans

10/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

10/10

I like what you did thar witht hose links.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

8/10 cool gif, although the contrast changes throughout it


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

7/10

Its nice and all but i dont think it works the greatest as black and white. And the text.. really no need.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll just say 9/10 only because the .gif isn't as ~colorful~ as the ava


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

8/10

Nice composition but it looks likes its not fully black and white, still a hint of green and brown?


----------



## Higawa (Jul 2, 2010)

Latex finally got a sig hmmm 
its really big 

I like big things 

10/10


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2010)

9/10

I don't like the way you positioned the text


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

9/10

Its amazing except the rounded corners are liek FFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2010)

10/10

snow is a genius

what's wrong with my corners


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

10/10

The rounded corners were really sloppy and uneven :c


----------



## Higawa (Jul 2, 2010)

again a 10/10 

where should I place text guys


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

7/10

Im not feeling it. Like at all. But the text would best fit underneather the wing


----------



## Anjo (Jul 3, 2010)

10/10  Beautiful effects and such a cute pose <3


----------



## Laex (Jul 3, 2010)

8/10

Theres still quite a bit of stuff left over from the trans and needs to be sharpened a tad.


----------



## taiga (Jul 5, 2010)

avatar: ?/10

signature: 7/10 for effects, 4/10 for art.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 6, 2010)

7/10 Simple with nice colours


----------



## Smiley (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks cool.

9/10


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 7, 2010)

8/10           .


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 7, 2010)

9/10
Quite an impressive one, imo.


----------



## Mytacism (Jul 7, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Anjo (Jul 7, 2010)

7/10 Kinda creepy, and the lines are a bit messy,



But still funny <3


----------



## Higawa (Jul 7, 2010)

Its a really nice drawing 
Put some effects on 

8/10


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 7, 2010)

Coolio, 9/10.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 7, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Its a really nice drawing
> Put some effects on
> 
> 8/10


But that'll ruin it if I do it  D:


^7/10 Not really my style but pretty effects


----------



## Smiley (Jul 7, 2010)

6/10 Quite Blurry, might want to get it transparent aswell.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice trans 
10/10


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2010)

I like how the number have the image within
it's well done
9/10


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 8, 2010)

I like yours, Sapph.
8/10


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

Art/Picture: 8/10.
Effects: 9/10.

All in all, 9/10.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 8, 2010)

8.5/10

Wicked sick effects and I am a really harsh rater.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 8, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> Wicked sick effects and I am a really harsh rater.



Pretty epic imo. Can't go wrong with the manga look.


9/10


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

Pic: 9/10 (lol).
Effects: 7/10

All in all, 8.5/10.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 8, 2010)

8/10  Nice effects


----------



## Lammy (Jul 8, 2010)

7/10 I'd give it higher if it wasn't as tall though. I'm not a big fan of having to scroll over half a page past oversized ad banner style spam, and I'm on a 1650x1050 res darn it!


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

Lol, Spandam's a nut. 8/10.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 8, 2010)

8/10 same reasons as before



Lammy said:


> 7/10 I'd give it higher if it wasn't as tall though. I'm not a big fan of having to scroll over half a page past oversized ad banner style spam, and I'm on a 1650x1050 res darn it!



I have no idea what youre talking about...?! My sig height is only 350 pixels ffs.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 9, 2010)

7/10

looks a bit cut off


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice Morrigan sig. Like the colours.

7.5/10


----------



## Laex (Jul 9, 2010)

The trans is okay... Slight jagged edges and it could use a border.

7/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 10, 2010)

6/10 Source image - really not my thing, graphics okay but nothing special.


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

8/10

The change of position of the picture makes it better. The template of the forum kind of borders the picture and makes it look better.


----------



## Rubi (Jul 11, 2010)

9/10

It's simple and beautiful and pretty clean. I was going to give it an 8 because I hate sasunaru but still, yaoi is yaoi.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 11, 2010)

8/10 nice effects and overall colours.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 11, 2010)

8/10 its cool, i like the colors


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jul 11, 2010)

8/10, I like Harry Potter a lot, so nice Gif.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 11, 2010)

8/10. Nice transparency.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 12, 2010)

9/10

awesome but a bit too bright for my taste


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

6/10 

Just text and links, though the way it's arranged is surprising nice.


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

8/10

The quality isnt the greatest but it's


----------



## Morphine (Jul 12, 2010)

10/10 it's so lulz


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

Dat border. I dont even.

7/10


----------



## Dylan (Jul 12, 2010)

7/10

GIF's tend to distract me when i'm reading a post but in this thread I guess it's not really the post i'm focussing on. It makes me laugh no matter how many times I watch it.


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

6/10

The lightning of the background doesnt match the stock all that well and the background is pretty plain and uninteresting.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2010)

10/10

is it me or does it look like the kid is humping the toy?

and what's wrong with the border i don't even...


----------



## Dylan (Jul 13, 2010)

8/10
Love megan fox but the borders to thick!
How come whenever someone says 'i don't even' it trails off in dots, could someone explain that to me?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2010)

7/10

i don't like the background, Nardo doesn't blend with it


----------



## Dylan (Jul 14, 2010)

7/10

Once again the border problem...


----------



## Tkae (Jul 15, 2010)

7/10

The render is nice, but the background is a bit disorganized (the smudges don't evenly affect the darker stripes as much they do the white stripes), and the clumsiness makes the render seem to not match well. If you could somehow get the smudges to work well on the darker stripes like they do the lighter stripes, it would be less perspectively-confusing and would make it all seem much smoother on the eyes/brain while still providing dimension and not seeming flat


----------



## Dylan (Jul 15, 2010)

(Thanks, i'll think about that next time. )

7/10

The rendering is awesome and I love the lighting on it. The only down-side it that it isn't normal signature size, it's like a huge image. Still nice though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 15, 2010)

7/10. Decent, lacking a bit of the wow-factor but still good.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 15, 2010)

7/10

It looks interesting but kind of empty without the background.


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 15, 2010)

uuuuummmmmmm......5/10
Doesn't really flow, or connect completely with the stock... instead of the stock blending in of flowing with the background. I seems almost stuck on top  sorry


----------



## Laex (Jul 15, 2010)

It's so simple and serene. Just really nice. 8/10

But then subtract 5 points for religion. 3/10.


----------



## Tkae (Jul 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> It's so simple and serene. Just really nice. 8/10
> 
> *But then subtract 5 points for religion. 3/10.*



Okay, seriously? 

7/10.

-1 for it being slightly grainy.

-2 for it looking like the violent rape of a unicorn


----------



## White Knight (Jul 16, 2010)

10/10
cause its hawt,, not to mention, Sora and Yoshimori


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 16, 2010)

8/10. Good transparency.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

7/10

Nice, but I think it would be better with stronger contrast...a little too "white."


----------



## Smiley (Jul 16, 2010)

8/10, very nice transparency.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 16, 2010)

8/10, simple yet nice transparency.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

6/10 _It just looks to me like a comic strip with some colour effects put into a sig with a thin border, it's okay though._

As for my sig, you can rate it low all you like. The only part I like of it is the text. I made a pretty awesome last night where the render had more flow with the background. Then GIMP froze and I lost it. -_-


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 16, 2010)

8/10 love naruto


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

the gif is not that good and fuzzy and too slow also the shape just doesn't go with it

5.5/10


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

8/10 _I love the colours used and the lighting. The borders good to. The reason it didn't get a 9 is for the text, it looks drowned behind the dot pattern. It's to large for my liking aswell. _


----------



## Smiley (Jul 16, 2010)

6/10 

The effects are ok, try getting a border, that would make the sig much more better


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

I dont even know. There's only one word to describe it. The trans is horrible. You may not noitce under a regular skin but under kakashi there are very large pieces of the actual image taken out and the edges are so rigid and white left behind.

4/10 ~ for the nice stock


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2010)

10/10

nice link arrangement and lulzy gif thar


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

6/10 _I don't like Michael or the size._


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

5/10

The stock is low quality and really doesnt match well with the background. Border could be thicker. The background itself seems to real life to use on an anime stock.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

Laex said:


> Border could be thicker.



Thick borders look ridiculous.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

Laex said:


> 5/10
> 
> The stock is low quality and really doesnt match well with the background. Border could be thicker. The background itself seems to real life to use on an anime stock.



*its a lol worthy gif, but theres wayyyy too much to click in ur sig lol....7/10*



Deran Oburienu said:


> Thick borders look ridiculous.



*naruto is cool, but theres nothing that stands out...6/10*
tis all....


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2010)

7.10

trans isn't done right


----------



## Laex (Jul 17, 2010)

That shit is beyond gar. 10/10


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 17, 2010)

8/10.

Oddly amusing.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 17, 2010)

7/10

Its nice but far to busy and complicated.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 19, 2010)

6/10, colors don't match the sig's.


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

6/10

Those scanlines are too prominent and the border just isnt nice looking.


----------



## squilliam (Jul 20, 2010)

7.5/10 pretty lulzy gif 

btw, my sig took 9000 hours in paint.


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

7/10

The background is meh. Theres a few C4Ds in there but they dont match well or compliment the flow of the stock. The border does nothing for the sig either.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2010)

10/10

though you need a sexish gif now


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

10/10

that lulz is strong.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 20, 2010)

9/10

cause i tend to be into hysterical little girls.


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

10/10

Florence pek


----------



## Tkae (Jul 22, 2010)

5/10

And yes, I know I gave it a 7 before, but I was being generous. The noise/static makes it look economy-quality. That's something I've mentioned before, and while I don't expect you to fix it just because I said something I also wouldn't expect you to think I'd just be like, "Bawww I mentioned it before!" I marked it once, it's still there, I'm marking harsher the second time. Seriously, the graininess is annoying.

Not to mention that the text font has been so overused now that it's annoying to see. I'd go so far as to call it the the visual synonym to a cliche. 

Analyzing it too much? Possibly, but I'd argue that it has to be overanalyzed in order to see past the distracting text and the annoyingly short run-time of the .gif. 

Both of those things are duct tape to the larger problem of the entire image being grainy. At a passing glance, it's fine. Watch it a few times, and it begins to stick out worse and worse the m ore times the image runs. 

I could mention something about the text below the image, but I think the image is enough to talk about, and the critique (giving a ballpark estimate here) won't be getting any better, so...


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 23, 2010)

I like KH, and its a good transparency (though the mood isn't exactly my thing).

7/10.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2010)

10/10

manda is a genius it's stunning


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 23, 2010)

uhh...1/10?


ur sig has nothing lol.


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

6/10

the trans isnt that good. Rough edges, and pretty large spots left over.


----------



## K (Jul 23, 2010)

lol cute.
9/10.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 24, 2010)

7/10 It's a little to fast and short but it's okay.


----------



## K (Jul 24, 2010)

6/10.

Generic sig.

Bitch


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 25, 2010)

*6/10*

The proportions of the gif is off looking and it is way too short and fast. Some positives are, is that it is good quality and it goes well with the avatar


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)

7/10

It's a bit dull with all the white and gray, and the scanlines really don't look nice on it at all.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2010)

10/10

explosions


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> 10/10
> 
> explosions



10/10

FUCKING ANGERFIST


I do cocaine .

EDIT: Apparently a mod dun closed mah sig.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 28, 2010)

I cant see your sig   will just rate Ekis and give it 7/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 28, 2010)

great colors, good shape, nice shade there, maybe a border? might ruin the thing, i dunno. the red and yellow makes for lovely contrast and the characters/situation looks interesting and kind of final battle-ish.

9/10


----------



## Elle (Jul 28, 2010)

9/10 ~ love the stock, the colors, the scan lines and the text!  A bit too much of the blurred white for my taste, otherwise excellent!


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow...one of the best made sigs ive ever seen...truly impressed..who made it?


10/10


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Really nice effects in it.  At first glance I thought it was relatively simple, but it's really far from what I gathered initially.  Nice set overall, the text itself seems a bit out of place for some reason.  Maybe the color?

8/10


----------



## Higawa (Jul 28, 2010)

Its ace :33

just the font is too bright so 8/10

edit: damn^^
Nice asian girls 

also 8/10


----------



## Micha (Jul 29, 2010)

10/10

I smell DMC.:33
The colors are great and I love how Dante's eyes seem to glow. Rounded-edge border is a plus for me. :3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2010)

9/10

look it under Kakashi skin, there's a speck that needs cleaning


----------



## Higawa (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice and clean
I like it :33  9/10


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

Shit is gar. Plain and simple. Good be brighter though. 9/10


----------



## Micha (Jul 29, 2010)

10/10
Awesome colors and a nice border too.


----------



## Norc (Jul 30, 2010)

nice colors,good transparent.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

9/10.

I love the colors, it looks great.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 31, 2010)

9/10.

Nice effects.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

hm good transparency its really nice and good angle 

8/10


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

awesome blend of orange and blue...those 2 colors always mix well together

10/10


----------



## shikamaru009 (Aug 2, 2010)

8/10 nice colors & blending


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

-100/ 10

nothing there


----------



## Tkae (Aug 4, 2010)

7/10

The concept is _exceptional_!

However, the execution, while very good, suffers from some very serious flaws:

At any given time, large areas of the signature aren't easily visible. 

If in the normal skin, it's the white parts (almost the entire E, and the right of the I). If it weren't for the K, I'd have completely missed the entire concept. The K being an anchor to the entire signature is a bit sad (and it's just pathetic given how good the concept is).

(EDIT: Under 'View Image', those spots aren't visible _at all_. The E is practically imaginary.)

But even in the Kakashi skin, the bottom of the E, almost the entire K, and the left part of the I are hard to see. Plus, the white is so plain that it's almost not much of an improvement, even though the concept as a whole is more visible.

That was -2.

The other -1 was because, imo, there could be more contrast.

Seriously, crank that shit up. I'd love to see some acid trip out of the stuff in that K. It would REALLY give it some more life. For such a good concept, it just doesn't seem to have the "pop" you'd expect.

Don't overcrank it, but don't be afraid to turn the contrast up on it. 

It's something really good, and I'd love to see it be more


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 9, 2010)

It really blends into the forum, I like it. 8/10.


----------



## Laex (Aug 9, 2010)

10/10

What a good gif


----------



## Xerces (Aug 10, 2010)

What sig? All I see is a shameless promotion...1/10


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2010)

3/10

needs more brightness, too overcrowded with effects


----------



## Temari Nara (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice! I really like the pic. 10


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2010)

meh its alright but it needs a border....

7/10


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 18, 2010)

7/10, the cut is a bit shaky near the edges, and it would look better centered.


----------



## Higawa (Aug 18, 2010)

Your music just startet   7/10


----------



## Jimin (Aug 19, 2010)

7.5/10

Its not a bad trans at all of a good stock. Itachi is also one of the few Naruto characters I actually liked too.


----------



## Tkae (Aug 19, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> Its not a bad trans at all of a good stock. Itachi is also one of the few Naruto characters I actually liked too.



7/10

It's a (more than a little bit) grainy, but more importantly... the point of it isn't obvious at first. You have to look really deep to see what's funny/interesting/worthwhile about it. 

And by then, you feel like you've just wasted your life watching something nonsensical.

But it's still solid. There aren't any major flaws, it's just conceptual stuff


----------



## shikamaru009 (Aug 22, 2010)

great idea, looks cool, 8/10


----------



## Norc (Aug 24, 2010)

i like the idea,but i don`t like the black splatter.
6/10


----------



## Tkae (Aug 29, 2010)

7/10

That vertical white bar between the three images is too wide, it should be the size of the horizontal one on the right, imo. The picture itself is too dark/colorless. Up the contrast or saturation, whichever looks better, but it's too drab.

However, nice use of the colored orb light effect things (can't remember what they're called). They just seem a bit irrelevant to the subject matter; like, they look good and fit the theme, but they don't really have anything to do with what's going on.

But they look good.

So...

Yeah. It looks good, and really has potential. I'd almost take the entire right side out of it, and just leave it with the main picture (especially since the lower right part of it makes it look like he's just holding one bigass gun -- seriously, the lines line up perfectly lol). The main image kicks ass, the other two smaller ones don't really add anything, so...

Nice job with the main image though. You really did good with effects. I'd almost say that it wouldn't look as drab without the other two smaller images. 

So...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 2, 2010)

6.5/10 I like the breaking through the screen aspect but other than that it's kind of boring. Didn't check the spoiler tags properly but it seemed a bit messy.


----------



## Ayakashi (Sep 6, 2010)

Weird Japanese humor sig, well, anyway, the quality of the gif isn't very good so it's a 6 for me.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 7, 2010)

Good sig but it needs a border. 7/10


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2010)

7/10 small, needs more saturation


----------



## b e o (Sep 11, 2010)

0


nothing there


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 12, 2010)

4.3/10

Artsy but somehow too bland. To many whites to fill.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 12, 2010)

7/10

I don't know the anime, but the image is small.


----------



## emma huuyga (Sep 12, 2010)

8/10

it's scary :S


----------



## b e o (Sep 12, 2010)

2


looks like u hardly did anything


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 13, 2010)

1 i am not artist so dont mind me xD


----------



## b e o (Sep 13, 2010)

2

just a rendered image


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 14, 2010)

5/10 

It's really simple and i'm not sure what to get out of it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 17, 2010)

06/10

I like the theme of the color scheme, but it kinda hides the red text color near the bottom.
_(which are pretty badass quotes btw to go with the signature)_
Though i'm not a fan of rounded edges and full sized signatures, i still think it looks cool.

Good job Kyon. ​

_(Do me Do me)_ 
_I have 2 sig sets that rotate on refresh (HSotD and Naruto)
Can you tell me which you see when you rate._


----------



## Criminal (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ I can actually see both of them and I like. I like the Deva Realm one alot more though. The way the shapes come out from behind him and dip under the sig and rise in front of his hand is nice....real sense of flow and movement 10/10

The 6 Paths one is ok, i think the shapes and the red stuff dominate that one and push the Pains to the BG though. All the Pains can  be a bit larger also, more presence. I give that one 8/10

most creative pain sigs i've ever seen


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 19, 2010)

6.8/10

Compared to your awesome avatar the sig is less great. It has no text and only a rendered pic. But on the bright side Haribel looks like she came from a 2D fighting game which is a bonus.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 21, 2010)

2/10, something tells me you got it from google images and resized it a bit or something.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 21, 2010)

Now it hurts.
While I admit it's a noobish attempt of Sig, I made it myself by using an official volume cover and slightly tuning it up. Also I grabbed the Japanese text from a different picture and added the other myself.

7.6/10. Great idea and I like the mini copy of your avatar image in the corner. My only problem is that you made it a little bit too bright. I mean the contrast settings start to distort the colors and the flashes somewhere are distracting. For example I find hard to get out Naruto's face properly.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 21, 2010)

8/10 I like it. I just want it to have a border.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

8/10
Just as the above, it's just cool.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 24, 2010)

7/10, I like it but some kind of text wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2010)

5/10, could use some effects imo.


----------



## xcodyxhan (Sep 25, 2010)

these two threads are they a sort of rate the person above you thing? reading thru the posts some seem to rate the above posters while others dont seem to be doing that at all. >.<"
6/10 ;(David1822) ; im not sure what to make of ino, it seems almost purposefully wrong? i like how your avvy is obviously a cutout of the sig the coloring just throws me off a bit.

id love any comments on my own selections as well


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

3/10
Bad colours, bad quality, just not good at all.


----------



## xcodyxhan (Sep 26, 2010)

8/10 simplicity, only thing i dont like is the orange tinge on the avy.

bad colors/quality you mean my avatar? if so i hate to agree i have an order in for kyon to make a much better one im not very good at graphic editing quite yet



EDIT!

new sig and avy lemme know what you think


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 1, 2010)

I cant see it


----------



## Eternity (Oct 1, 2010)

7/10

I bit hard to the eye, but an ok sig.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 2, 2010)

7.3/10
I like the animation except for that brief blurry part with the orange contrast.
Good quotes by the way.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

6/10

Its fine, but it would be better if the corners where smoother, and the text was smoother around the edges and positioned so that it isn't cut off.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 6, 2010)

5 - Just a small clip rom KHR, but Primo is badass


----------



## Kaliope (Oct 6, 2010)

render image,the color are a little too bright

6


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 6, 2010)

It's too bright because I made it in Yoshitaki Amano style

You're sig looks good even though Sasuke's eye colors are not right, but I understand that's for the contrast


----------



## Xerces (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cool story . 6/10.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 14, 2010)

9.5/10. I like it alot


----------



## halcy0n (Oct 17, 2010)

abstract and unique. 9


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2010)

love the background on it 9/10


----------



## Eternity (Oct 17, 2010)

9/10.

Colourful, good quality. Its great.


----------



## halcy0n (Oct 18, 2010)

8.5 for the sakura FC sig, I really like the color gradient and the render in general but I don't really care for the B.I.T.C.H acrostic.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 29, 2010)

Colours and effects don't really go with the original  stock, and the stock is that of a low quality. *6.5/10*


----------



## Dark Kiva (Oct 29, 2010)

8/10 i lyk the bit on the rightt of the diff pics of him


----------



## Laix (Oct 29, 2010)

8.9

Like how it gives of this vibe of Zack.


----------



## Tkae (Nov 6, 2010)

5/10

Check it under Kakashi.


----------



## Clueso (Nov 8, 2010)

It´s anything except a Signature 0%


----------



## b e o (Nov 15, 2010)

6

cool, i guess


----------



## krome (Dec 9, 2010)

7.5/10

FMA


----------



## Griever (Dec 10, 2010)

9/10 fascinating


----------



## Judecious (Dec 10, 2010)

what is it?
8/10


----------



## Norc (Dec 10, 2010)

damn hawt. 9/10


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 11, 2010)

9/10

Nice effects and stuff :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2010)

9.5/10 

i like how the pic it flows with the background and lighting


----------



## Judecious (Dec 12, 2010)

9/10 it looks great


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 12, 2010)

8/10 she looks familar for some odd reason.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 13, 2010)

wow the way it was done is really impressive the colors blend great with the background and i love how the effects don't clash at all with the stock 

10/10


----------



## mmaappgg (Dec 18, 2010)

10/10 
lol. XD


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 19, 2010)

3/10
Xbox Huge K-On screen caps.​


mmaappgg said:


> 10/10
> lol. XD



I lul'd.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2010)

Weird but attractive splashes around the high school bitches. Text is a bit off on the left side for both tags. btw High School of The Dead rocks 

8/10


----------



## krome (Dec 27, 2010)

7/10 

Love the stock.


----------



## murasex (Dec 29, 2010)

7/10 - the colors dont go well and too much of that smudge effect on the left side. it's a cute stock but it looks like he's hugging a smurf. hahahahaha also looks over sharpened on the background >_>


----------



## RockpiRate (Jan 4, 2011)

8/10 cool.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 6, 2011)

8/10

I dont usually like scanlines but they work with your sig


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2011)

8.5/10
The quality is really nice, but I don't like how many colors there are, if that makes sense. The background is too "rainbow" for my tastes.


----------



## Griever (Jan 16, 2011)

10/10 It looks good and i like Sakura 

This is the first transparent image i've ever made


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 16, 2011)

8/10.

Nice trans and Dragon Age is win!

Not sure what editing program you use, but if its PS, a simple outerglow red or purple could really give that trans a really punch/standout off the screen. Its still good though.


----------



## Vice (Jan 25, 2011)

My initial thought was 8/10, so I'll go with that. It's quite a nice transparency.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 25, 2011)

very confusing to me
it's as if by making batman darker than normal you look like you want to emphasize on the "darkness" part, but by adding color to it you try to add some life to it too
scanlines are good, effects are good, batty (lol) his pose looks awesome as per usual

anyways, the little orbs are used so often yet i still love them, kinda
border is standard, doesn't really suit the signature so i'd consider using a different type, not that you make them rounded but add another layer under the first border, make it a 3px white border and use a gray 1 px border on top of that

experiment ftw, try out things you think are risqu? and see where they take you 

7'5/10​


----------



## murasex (Jan 25, 2011)

7/10 the animation is cute
colors are bland though 
:3


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 30, 2011)

7.2/10
Not bad but I find the signature a little too small.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 30, 2011)

8.5/10 Nice, the texture really applies to the picture and the random stream of light is a good add; wants more interesting border though since it looks so badass.


----------



## True (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10, if you drew this, it looks awesome, and perfectly rendered. Especially like how the text is placed.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10

not the interesting it needs some colors...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 31, 2011)

9/10 Nice colours and effects. Might be my eyes but it seems kind of a bit too sharp/jagged edges.


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 31, 2011)

8.1/10 Not bad. Nice transparency and good picture of Lind. Although I prefer sigs with some kind of background.

@Captain Stripes: He is, the coldhearted "don't give a f@ck" kind of way.


----------



## Norc (Feb 3, 2011)

8.5/10,pretty nice color n efx,a bit lq though.


----------



## Stripes (Feb 3, 2011)

8/10 Very nice, original touch with the close ups on the right. But since it's rectangular it would look either awesome with a masked edges; sorta like a grudge feature with brushes. Just something a bit extra even if it's text.


----------



## Norc (Feb 4, 2011)

very nice color n transparent,i also like the picture to.9/10


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 4, 2011)

8/10 Good work. Nice stock. I like the luminescent threads. Although the eye crops on both sides seem a little weird to me. Otherwise I have no objections.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 7, 2011)

7/10
nice flow, not a fan of the stock tho


----------



## Norc (Feb 7, 2011)

7/10
nice txt n border.would be better if u show the whole pic.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 7, 2011)

text is nice 9/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 14, 2011)

8/10

I like the composition.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty cool but my background isn't the original NF skin so the pic doesn't quite merge and I can see the grey, perhaps making it transparent or something would have been better?

7/10


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2011)

8/10 colors look cool


----------



## krome (Feb 20, 2011)

8.5/10

Solid effects, great stock.


----------



## Jena (Feb 21, 2011)

8/10
Simple, but I like it.
Kurt ftw.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmm... I like the whole transparency thing you got going on, and the text looks cool.  Unfortunantly so much of it is hidden that no meaning can be interpreted from it.  However, my main issue is the stock itself is kinda rough and sketchy.  5/10


----------



## shikamaru009 (Feb 24, 2011)

8/10 would look better if was real transparency...


----------



## Griever (Feb 25, 2011)

9/10 i think it looks pretty good even though i've been a big fan of the Uchiha. also i think the image in your spoiler tag is interesting.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

I like it alot. Nice render, and nice song ^^
8/10.

Btw, how does one add only the youtube bar to ones sig like that? (what is the code?)


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope there's no rule against getting second opinions.  If so ignore this post.

It's simple, but I love the stock and colors.  Very vibrant and eye catching.  I think I'd add something to make it a bit more personalized, like text or something, but that's more personal taste.  Frankly I'm not a fan of the identical avatar, but that's not what I'm rating I suppose. 8.2/10.  I think I'd rate it higher if there was more to it.

btw, I think you just type ["youtube"] url of video [/"youtube"] just without the quotation marks to put videos in your sig.

ps. just act like I have actual transparency.  Once I get access to my home computer I'll fix that (although frankly I can't tell the difference).


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info 

As for your sig:

I like it. There's text, but not too much, plus it fits the image. (And the image is also cool)

8/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 8, 2011)

2/10

Seems to just be a render.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 9, 2011)

8.1/10 Pretty nice! The backgrounds are great but somehow distracting. Also Madara looks like a weird lamp post on the chaotic streets. Excellent use of the letters BTW.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 15, 2011)

Stylish and colourful, epic.

8/10.


----------



## Norc (Mar 17, 2011)

nice color 8/10


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2011)

I really like it:
I like the colors and the tekst looks good, too.

7/10


----------



## Stripes (Mar 21, 2011)

10/10 Transparencies sigs are rather nice to see. The coloring is rather light toned then bold which works with the features of the pokemon!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 22, 2011)

6/10
I don't know.. It feels somewhat.. plain to me?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 23, 2011)

7/10 Nicely done gif and text spacing, though a bit too blue and personally doesnt stand out to me.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a render? Your missing the sig. 
3/10


----------



## Norc (Mar 27, 2011)

7.5/10.

focal should stand out more,efx is awesome though.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool gif, and fitting text.

I like it.

7/10


----------



## Norc (Mar 27, 2011)

tnx and btw fyi the gif is not made by me though.
8/10 color and transparency is sweet.


----------



## Scar (Mar 29, 2011)

Pein Dance! 7/10
I feel the need to have my charlie sheen sig critiqued


----------



## Alex. (Mar 29, 2011)

6/10.

The quality of the picture isn't great at all. Plus I can't stand the guy.


----------



## RockpiRate (Mar 29, 2011)

yahoo 9/10 
the bitchez are hot! ;d


----------



## Norc (Mar 29, 2011)

7.5/10
i hate oro,cuz his a freak that turned people to freak like sasuke,kimimaro.
but it was a nice stock.


----------



## Stripes (Mar 29, 2011)

9/10 Because animators being lazy brings joys of those who make fun of the fandom.

Pein Pein Dance is the new tend.


----------



## Norc (Mar 30, 2011)

5/10
nice transparency but don`t like the colors.


----------



## olaf (Apr 2, 2011)

7/10 it's nice and all, but that emoticon kinda spoils the sig cause it looks like that red dude is holding it


----------



## Norc (Apr 2, 2011)

10/10
that cat is so hilarious.


----------



## Scar (Apr 2, 2011)

I like it, Looks good 8/10

I need my charlie sheen set judged


----------



## Black Swordsman (Apr 3, 2011)

8/10

Gave me a good chuckle. I assume it's that actor guy (forgot his name)


----------



## Judecious (Apr 3, 2011)

8/10. really cute


----------



## Black Swordsman (Apr 4, 2011)

9/10 sorry had to rate yours. I really like it. Although Minato's face seems off. Kakashi looks awesome however.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 4, 2011)

It's Naruto


----------



## Norc (Apr 4, 2011)

nice one 8/10.
kakashi is awesome,but naruto/minato or whoever he is seem a bit weird.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 4, 2011)

9/10

Nice stock and effects.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 4, 2011)

3/10

Seems to only be the render and you forgot the rest of the signature.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 4, 2011)

9.5/10



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 3/10
> 
> Seems to only be the render and you forgot the rest of the signature.



Actually its not just a borrowed stock....you wont be able to pixiv this artwork anywhere...

Its* my own fanart*....I did the linework, the colours, the background and _then _the transperancy from scratch. I dont know why I have to put bruhses and filters simply to create "effects" on *my own work* to make it count as a sig....


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 5, 2011)

8/10 cool stuff.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 5, 2011)

9/10

Just great, I love it, and I like both of the characters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

5/10, Feels run-of-the-mill like I've seen it a million times.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2011)

An nice whole consisting of one of my favorite Naruto characters and my favorite colors.
And the text suits it, too.

9/10


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 15, 2011)

6.5/10 gifs are nothing new.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

6/10

It's pretentious and aesthetic enough but I'm not a fan of the round edges or the large soft brushes that are spread about randomly. 

I like the atmosphere with the face but the position/direction of the your tag makes it look like he's facing off the edge of the forum just staring out into nothing.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 21, 2011)

9/10 Nice graphics.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2011)

I REALLY like it. The girls look elegant and badass at the same time, plus it's a nice render.

Also, where is it from (which anime/manga/other)?

9/10.


----------



## Subside (Apr 29, 2011)

6/10, Its not bad.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 1, 2011)

6/10

Nice choice of render, but the effects needs a bit more work.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 1, 2011)

8/10

Very nice transparent and vivid sig.


----------



## Eternity (May 1, 2011)

9/10

Good mix of colours, good render and nice shading.


----------



## Synn (May 1, 2011)

7/10

Good colours that fit the stock nicely.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 1, 2011)

8/10 Nice render and decent effects.


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

It's coloured nicely but I'm confused about what it really is.

7/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 8, 2011)

7/10

Cool Concept, Not a fan of round edges.


----------



## Synn (May 8, 2011)

I prefer your Madara sig, AK4 

Either way, 8/10 for your current sig


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2011)

Very nice. I like the blue, and the text's colors.

7/10.


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

I think it'd look even better if it was bigger.

7.5/10


----------



## Liverbird (May 8, 2011)

7/10

Really nice, the only thing that I don't like are the rounded edges.


----------



## Anarch (May 9, 2011)

8/10 smart usage of space also love the border;is that Mike Madsen ?


----------



## Liverbird (May 9, 2011)

8/10

I really like it 

And no, it's Joseph Gordon - Levitt


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

I like that actor =) and the avy looks good

7/10.


----------



## Eternity (May 12, 2011)

8/10 

Its a bit plain, but it works.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

It looks good. I like the blue 

I also like the song.

7/10.

PS: Does anyone know what happened to the spam games sub-forum..?


----------



## Anarch (May 12, 2011)

10/10 superb  dunno what the japanese (?) means though


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

very nice, lol. Good quality, too.

7/10.


----------



## Eternity (May 12, 2011)

10/10.

good colour combination and everything. Just awesome.


----------



## Deathgun (May 15, 2011)

8/10
I like the style.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 15, 2011)

8.5/10
is it just me or does it kinda look like the head is pasted onto the body..
i have a scanline fetish, so i like the scanlines.


----------



## Raizen (May 15, 2011)

I'm not a fan of ecchi sigs or those scanlines. And the colours could be much more vibrant :/

6/10


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

Good to see cool Ichigo stuff 
And offc the shop 

8/10.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 15, 2011)

9/10, Love the colours, especially the hair. what anime is that from?


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> 9/10, Love the colours, especially the hair. what anime is that from?



Ao no Futsumashi (Also known as Blue Exorcist) 

Also, 7/10 for your sig. I really like the background and the writing fits very well.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

8/10

I really love the color scheme and the dark ground really pop the flowers in the background also


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

9/10
Good use of blues/purples and reds. I like the balance of colors and objects in the signature. Good job. 

*For the person below me:* To make sure you comment the correct signature.


----------



## Ace (May 24, 2011)

10/10. It's just so mesmerizing.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

11/10 FUCK YEAH!
*For the person below me:* To make sure you comment the correct signature.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 24, 2011)

4/10.


----------



## Anarch (May 26, 2011)

6/10 could use a border


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2011)

Very sexy. I like it.

7.5/10


----------



## Nate Near (Jun 2, 2011)

7/10 ULTIMATE CHESTBUMPUUUUU!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 2, 2011)

2/10

LQ renders.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 2, 2011)

10/10 for madara sig. i've always loved that one.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 3, 2011)

Sexy. 
And the background also looks very good.

8.5/10


----------



## Judecious (Jun 10, 2011)

7/10. Don't know who is in it but it's nice.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

6.5/10

It's a pretty simple sig without nothing that really grabs a person's attention.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 10, 2011)

9'5/10

i am so loving the effects and the size is just right


----------



## Anarch (Jun 10, 2011)

9/10,beautiful and touching


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 10, 2011)

10/10 hot hinata is hot


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks very good. And the song adds to the sig, too =)

8/10


----------



## Anarch (Jun 10, 2011)

8/10 what series is your set from ?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 13, 2011)

4/10

You've got the render but where's the signature.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 13, 2011)

10/10. Simply amazing.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2011)

9/10



Not exactly a sig but 

It's a project which i have to present soon :3


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 13, 2011)

0/10

Can't see your signature.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

7.5/10

Not too fond of the background but the text is wonderful.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 0/10
> 
> Can't see your signature.





Which is why i posted a pic, and wrote that it is not a sig, but a fucking art project

I mean like, dude really? You can't be that blind!

For the above sig : 7/10, the character creeps me out

*NOT A SIG ART PROJECT :*


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 14, 2011)

7/10

Nice car,but I want Pink.:33


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> 7/10
> 
> Nice car,but I want Pink.:33



But i am a guy 

7/10

Above Chibi Naruto's hair, there is some random blue, which is kind of ugly, is that too high of a contrast?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 14, 2011)

?/10 - No sig available


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2011)

Fritz said:


> ?/10 - No sig available



Yet i posted a picture. I wonder why?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice. It looks good; I like the effects.

7/10


----------



## Anarch (Jun 15, 2011)

DW /10





Gogeta said:


> Yet i posted a picture. I wonder why?



its not a sig if its not in your sig area and its too big to be a legit sig.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

8/10 

Nice scene and good show


----------



## murasex (Jun 17, 2011)

7/10 could use more colors and nice tiny effects ;3


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Also very nice.

It matches your avatar and the text looks good, too. ^^

7.5/10.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 17, 2011)

Anarch said:


> DW /10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And where do i get a rating for it? Pretty much everyone else rated it 

You do not have to be a jackass, i said myself that it is not a sig, i ain't blind or stupid

For above : 10/10
(now rate mine very high)


----------



## Anarch (Jun 17, 2011)

0/10 

As i said its too big to be a legit sig,resize it to forum sig limits and i'll rate it.

I'm not being a jackass,this isn't a rate any pic i post thread,this is a rate my sig thread.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 17, 2011)

Anarch said:


> 0/10
> 
> As i said its too big to be a legit sig,resize it to forum sig limits and i'll rate it.
> 
> I'm not being a jackass,this isn't a rate any pic i post thread,this is a rate my sig thread.



Yes you are, if no one else had a problem when i asked nicely, and you do, it means you are a jackass, it's just size for fucks sake

Then link me to a  "rate any pic i post thread" and i will not post here


----------



## Anarch (Jun 17, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Yes you are, if no one else had a problem when i asked nicely, and you do, it means you are a jackass, it's just size for fucks sake
> 
> Then link me to a  "rate any pic i post thread" and i will not post here



so if one does what no one else does one is a jackass?
i wonder who came up with that one,was it you ?

I'll give you a reason for saying what i said.This is a rate a sig thread so when rating we have to keep in mind how good the image looks _*as a sig*_,whether its big enough or small enough,whether it needs a border,whether the underlying text colour matches or not,things like that.There may be an amazing looking image,say a hi res photo of a scenery but it mayn't look good as a sig right.That's what i'm saying- this is a sig rating thread not random img rating thread.

And two suggestions to get your image rated :make a thread in the art section , or post it in a convo thread(there are many in the arcade section they are basically spam threads) and ask the posters there to rate it ,they'll do it gladly.

*BTW i DO have a sig,so where's my rating ?*


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 17, 2011)

Anarch said:


> so if one does what no one else does one is a jackass?
> i wonder who came up with that one,was it you ?
> 
> I'll give you a reason for saying what i said.This is a rate a sig thread so when rating we have to keep in mind how good the image looks _*as a sig*_,whether its big enough or small enough,whether it needs a border,whether the underlying text colour matches or not,things like that.There may be an amazing looking image,say a hi res photo of a scenery but it mayn't look good as a sig right.That's what i'm saying- this is a sig rating thread not random img rating thread.
> ...



You are a jackass because you said : Duh, not a sig, 0/10, get out. 

I have a sig ban, and i put that picture just because, as mentioned to me every time, it is an art project and i needed a rating very fast. I understand what you are trying to tell me, however i did state it is an art project, which means sooner or later i will stop posting it 

And i have done what you are saying, i just wanted more opinions, some  rate it 10/10, others 6/10, and so i was confused 

And i did not rate it because i was too busy arguing with you

6/10

I do not understand it, and the movie (i guess it is taken from a movie) looks kind of shit...


----------



## Anarch (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw two of your posts one before and one after my first comment,Neither mentioned it to be an art project.

So no you're a jackass because you're lying.

And you're making my skin resolution expand and get distorted by posting a huge ass image (which is why dimension limits are levied by the forum in the first place)


and i never asked you to get out, i just refused to rate it.And really this thread has pretty low traffic,so if you really wanted your "art project" to get rated you would post it in the other rating thread.

edit : its from a tv show ,community watch it,its very funny.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 17, 2011)

Anarch said:


> I saw two of your posts one before and one after my first comment,Neither mentioned it to be an art project.
> 
> So no you're a jackass because you're lying.
> 
> ...



Lying? Here, let me re-quote myself 

"Not exactly a sig but

It's a project which i have to present soon :3"

"
NOT A SIG ART PROJECT :"

"Yet i posted a picture. I wonder why?"

"i said myself that it is not a sig, i ain't blind or stupid"


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 17, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Lying? Here, let me re-quote myself
> 
> "Not exactly a sig but
> 
> ...



Not the point; If you read the title of this thread it reads, "_Rate & Comment the Sig - Ep.11_"
This This is a rate my _*signature*_ thread, not a rate my _*project*_ thread.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome mortal kombat sig. It looks awesome; the colors, the character and the text.

8.5/10


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 17, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Not the point; If you read the title of this thread it reads, "_Rate & Comment the Sig - Ep.11_"
> This This is a rate my _*signature*_ thread, not a rate my _*project*_ thread.



And everyone else knowing this and still rating my art project, what does that mean?

They are nice

You rating it 0/10 just because it is not a sig means what? I really wonder

6/10 for the above sig


----------



## Anarch (Jun 17, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Lying?





Gogeta said:


> as mentioned to me *every time*, it is an art project




Not every time,hence lying.You may have mentioned it being an art project but as i said not *in the posts i rated*.There you had simply posted a very wide image that ,as i said earlier, was screwing up my skin width.That was what pissed me off.

If i had seen the earlier posts where you had stated it to be a project may be i wouldn't have gotten into this long winded argument.

Anyway i'm done,i believe i've made my point- that it is not a sig,and considering that this thread doesn't get a lot of traffic this isn't the place to post to get a quick rating.

I'm out.

3/10 for above sig,nothing great really and i dunno who that is .


----------



## Judecious (Jun 17, 2011)

Community 9/10


----------



## Anarch (Jun 18, 2011)

10/10 more so for the text beneath the sig , so true...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been watching the community lately and I'm starting to like it more and more. 

8.5/10.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 25, 2011)

It's okay, but some of the effects have too much contrast in my opinion. Though, it's still good. 7.6/10


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 2, 2011)

Dang I've never seen an argument in the rate my siggy thread lol.

Anyway, both sigs are rather nicely made! 8/10 for both


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 3, 2011)

3.5/10  

Iono what ur smiling about or why you just opted to give low ass ratings...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well you took a stock and then cropped it, so not much work was put into it. Unless I'm wrong and you digi-painted that or something, go ahead and tell me.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 3, 2011)

it looks abso-fucking-lutely stunning if i have to be honest
i love that style

10/10

edit: are you using sigs on a rotation website?


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 7, 2011)

9/10, Rather good sig. The colors are fine and the shaking effect makes it certainly better. Although you should align the sig to the right side. It would be better IMO.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

I like it ^^
Good trans and it goes very well with your avatar.

8/10


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2011)

I personally love Kesely work so 8/10


----------



## Sunako (Jul 13, 2011)

it looks awesome 8/10


----------



## Anjo (Jul 13, 2011)

Makes me lawl 9/10. Could have more Snape


----------



## fraj (Jul 17, 2011)

no sig 0/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 17, 2011)

haha, cute emote

3/10 cuz it's cute and i've not seen this one before


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2011)

8/10
something about the teeth throw me off.... also
what's the first best thing you can do with your lips?


----------



## Norc (Jul 20, 2011)

maybe change the font of the gif so it could be much easier too read.
other than that nice one 7/10.


----------



## fraj (Jul 21, 2011)

its ok.. overuse of splatter brushes 4/10


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 26, 2011)

no pic

and i dislike the song

1/10


----------



## Anjo (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice effects 7/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 26, 2011)

2/10.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 27, 2011)

-_-      0/10


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2011)

7.5/10



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 2/10.



that's harsh


----------



## Stripes (Aug 1, 2011)

7/10 The avatar should be centered and maybe have a border to match your avatar. Though DB is bomb.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 1, 2011)

9/10  i love it


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

I really like the effects and the text also fits nicely.

7.5/10


----------



## Anarch (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I really like the effects and the text also fits nicely.
> 
> 7.5/10



9/10 pretty awesome


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

7/10

Hehe...bouncy


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

Love it.

I've been a huge spiderman fan since I was like 5.

8.5/10.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 4, 2011)

I love it  

10/10 

It also helps that my absolute fav color is blue


----------



## Mozq (Aug 4, 2011)

7/10 pretty cool.


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

10/10 Awesome sig. Reminds me of 2006 GFX days


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

8.5/10

Nice cropping, and good effects and textures.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

7.5/10

great transparency but nothing wow


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 4, 2011)

3/10

Text and composition needs work.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

7/10 

i cant really tell what it is (i know my text needs work )


----------



## Mozq (Aug 5, 2011)

7/10, don't really like bright colors, but the sig is still very nice.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 5, 2011)

8/10

Nice grungy look. Like the textures and the font.


----------



## shikamaru009 (Aug 7, 2011)

7/10 looks nice but low on artistic or technical difficulty


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 8, 2011)

it's nice but a bit too busy and maybe could have been edit better.
6/10


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2011)

4/10

The effects are minimum, bad and badly placed, but it's not yaoi and red eyes are cool

Wait, nevermind

3/10 for Spoiler tag

No one cares


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 8, 2011)

it's meh
2/10


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2011)

Great comments and hate


----------



## Anarch (Aug 8, 2011)

7/10 nice work , i like the colours specially , a border would be better though


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, i worked my ass off on the lighting, but still needs work :$

Border would ruin the colors, unless it is very simplistic (1 px black border for eg.)

4.5/10

Simple transparency, light source coming from behind Minato kind of ruins it, but Naruto is a boss so there goes my rating


----------



## Griever (Aug 10, 2011)

9/10 it looks really good, i like the backround. 

i think this is the best transparency i've ever done, i know it could use a border but i don't know how to do that just yet.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 10, 2011)

9/10 it's hot , the transparency is immaculate


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2011)

Griever said:


> 9/10 it looks really good, i like the backround.
> 
> i think this is the best transparency i've ever done, i know it could use a border but i don't know how to do that just yet.



If you want a border on the whole pic (rather then the render) then just create a new layer, select the whole picture with rectangle marquee tool, right click, choose stroke, with these settings :

1. Inside
2. Preferably black
3. 1px

Or just PM me if you want more "advanced" borders

If you want a black/white/whatever color line to be around the chick, then create a new layer, hold CTRL and click on the rectangle (next to the layer in which the chick is present) and a selection should appear. Then just right click, stroke etc. etc.

For above, 4.5


----------



## Tamoka (Aug 13, 2011)

8.5/10 Very nice signature, the little lightning effects look wowie, not too much but certainly interesting enough to keep staring at it for a while. I do feel the character itself is blended in a little too much and the left side seems a tad bit too busy with the green and red colors. 

First sig I made, with a tutorial and prior photoshop experience. Love to hear some criticism.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks very nice.
The text fits nicely, too. ^^

7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 14, 2011)

I like the neon colors a lot, and the blue/purple(?) outline. Also, Morrigan is sexy. 

7/10.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 15, 2011)

8/10 Someone who actually centers their gif. siggy. It annoys me if it's not in the right place if it a certain width. Also I like the shots and the slow mo their too. And this works well raw with no color effects. Nicely done.


----------



## shikamaru009 (Aug 15, 2011)

4/10 well... i aint really into gay stuff... and i'm not that into sigs that are just transparent renders... so you just got the rong dude to rate this... but i'll give a couple points 4 the good things that other people might see in it


----------



## Stripes (Aug 15, 2011)

3/10 Your main signature picture should be centered or to the right. Makes you look like a (n00b) other wise. And I'm not one for light/3D effects. They're overrated to some extent. Also your avatar (even if it doesn't match) isn't of great quality or does it stand out with anything; colors, border, shape, nothing.


----------



## Laix (Aug 15, 2011)

*9/10*

*+* goes with your name, nice bold colours on the avatar and the cropping's just right.

*-* even if it goes with your name, I don't really like teh scan lines on the sig.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure who she is, but it looks nice. I like the dotted border and the colors, very nice. Like I said though, no idea who she is.

6/10


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 16, 2011)

7/10 - I like it, it's funny :33 but I don't like to see my asian brethren getting punched


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 2, 2011)

4/10

1. It's fucking loli
2. The first is enough


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 2, 2011)

8/10 this excellent your signature


----------



## fraj (Sep 4, 2011)

7/10 could do with a little less yellow but the pink is well enhanced, quite nice


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

Unique 9/10 i like it XD


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 14, 2011)

8/10 

Nice, warm colours.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 14, 2011)

6/10

Not a big fan of diablo. But I like the symbols and the transparency done well.


----------



## krome (Sep 14, 2011)

9/10

Fucking cool editing.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 16, 2011)

6/10

Pretty cool, Care to share the stock? :


----------



## Susano'o (Sep 16, 2011)

10/10

Tits.


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 17, 2011)

8/10
it's nice and calming


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 18, 2011)

8/10. 

What Anime/Manga is your signature from?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 19, 2011)

2/10

In my humble opinion not much seems to be done and I think it's height is too great for its length.


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 21, 2011)

hmm nice lighting  8/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 25, 2011)

8.5/10

Nice effects, but doesnt seem to convey a real theme.


----------



## Susano'o (Sep 26, 2011)

I fucking love digimon. 10/10


----------



## LaBrinth (Sep 26, 2011)

8/10. The concept is nice.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 27, 2011)

7/10

The Naruto pic seems a bit too washed out.


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 28, 2011)

4/10 nice render


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 29, 2011)

9/10 **


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome. Well trans'd and Digimon itself is cool, too.

7.5/10.


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 4, 2011)

10/10 really cool!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2011)

3/10,


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2011)

9/10.

Your rotating sigs have my attention.

BTW, person who rates me, you will also need to refresh to see all my sigs(there are 3 that randomly rotate).


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 14, 2011)

9.5/10.
Japanese text is cool, really awesome splats, good render and fitting size.


----------



## Degauss (Oct 21, 2011)

5/10 Decen't quoutes!


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 26, 2011)

9/10

what can i say, i really love the gif


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2011)

I like it.

Seemed messy at first with many colors but when i looked at it again, it actually fits.

Great job.

9.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 31, 2011)

A bit boring, but bad ass nonetheless. 7/10 for Super Gogeta


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 15, 2011)

The picture is a little boring. 

6/10


----------



## Susano'o (Nov 16, 2011)

8/10 Interesting and creative


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 17, 2011)

8/10 

Nice colours.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 18, 2011)

7.5/10, looks like a slightly enlarged avatar picture. Japanese media also not my cup of tea.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Nov 21, 2011)

10/10, cuz the transparency effect is awesome & you're a mod 

No really, disregarding the mod bonus-points, it's still flat-out sweet, as it balances out your post w/ the proper avatar combo, and it goes with the green font of your username. It makes me more likely to read your post and take it seriously because it's not messy eyesore in my peripheral vision. You understand the art of having a proper set :ho


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 2, 2011)

2/10

ehh; Xbox hueg gif, just my opinion.


----------



## olaf (Dec 7, 2011)

7/10 too dark around edges (-1), and those japanese text around it just makes me go ehhh... (-1), but I really like it overall


----------



## Gekiha (Dec 9, 2011)

Kinda cool ... 7/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 23, 2011)

6/10 A bit too simple.


----------



## andrea (Dec 23, 2011)

8/10 I like the diagonal trans.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 23, 2011)

8/10 Decent colour effects and nice font.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

7/10

Nice concept with the sig but it doesn't really impressive too much.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 23, 2011)

7/10

Kind of small but nice coloring.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 24, 2011)

6.5/10

Its a little dark and im not sure whats going on in the background of the warrior.


----------



## Griever (Dec 30, 2011)

9/10 

I don't know what it's from, but it looks really good.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Dec 31, 2011)

8/10 Cant go wrong with boobs.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 7, 2012)

8.5/10 Pretty slick gifs.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2012)

10/10   

Love the sig cleaning, a good set that match, and the girl is cute.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2012)

7/10

Nice quote and all, but not exactly eye catching for this type of forum.


----------



## firefangz (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10

Because WarGreymon is a boss


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 14, 2012)

Holy crap that is bright.
5/10.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 22, 2012)

3/10

Text kills it.


----------



## Kek (Jan 28, 2012)

6/10

The Japanese text doesn't do a whole lot.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 28, 2012)

6.5/10 Simple, but the stock and style has no wow factor.


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 28, 2012)

rich and colorful
it's stunning and make me want to ask you what are they?
what series are they from?
9/10


----------



## Susano'o (Feb 1, 2012)

sapphireninja said:


> rich and colorful
> it's stunning and make me want to ask you what are they?
> what series are they from?
> 9/10



If what you saw is what I'm currently seeings, it's digimon! I think I've already told Walking Dreamer once how much I enjoy his sets. Especially with WarGreymon.

--

Oooh, Very interesting, what's that pic from?
9/10 
Just something about the edges that kinda tweaks me out. Sorry haha


----------



## fraj (Feb 6, 2012)

7/10 just because the colours are dull. You should have left it with the original colours in.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 6, 2012)

10/10

i'm so in love with your style and work that i can't bring myself to give it a lesser rating


----------



## Jimin (Feb 13, 2012)

8/10, I'm a bit behind on the manga, but I like it, though the bright colors start to hurt my eyes when I stare at it for too long.


----------



## fraj (Feb 13, 2012)

9/10, i like the GIF but dislike the border unfortunately. What show is it from ?


----------



## Jimin (Feb 13, 2012)

It's from Legend of Dragoon, a PS1 game.

8/10, it's not bad, but I've never been a fan of splitted (is that even a term?) images. Nice colors though. Maybe the right part should just be bigger and be the one thing.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 14, 2012)

6/10

There really isn't much i can comment on. I don't know the character, and i don't think i've ever heard of the game before, so i really don't care that much about the character.

However i've always been a fan of power ups and shit, so yeah.


----------



## Misao (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel like I need to know where that sig is from, lol. Otherwise great colors and pretty bordes. 

9/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 22, 2012)

6/10. Nice Avy and quote


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2012)

IMO 1.5/10


----------



## Kek (Mar 3, 2012)

6/10

Stocking looks nice, but I think it would have been better without all the black flair. Also, the Japanese text doesn't do much.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 5, 2012)

What the fuck. I have no other comment.

2/10


----------



## Stripes (Mar 7, 2012)

Gogeta 

5/10 Dat siggy is kinda luring but the quality is kinda bad, should be a png. not a jpg.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 8, 2012)

3/10 IMO Humble Opinion.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 15, 2012)

wonderful signature 11/10


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 15, 2012)

4/10

Too monotonish. Feels sort of empty, too. And, fuck, man, why did you make a pic of him drowning?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

6/10. Nice stock and border use, but I dont get why you included a smaller version of the sig, in the sig?


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 21, 2012)

To fill space. It's the same for me with or without it.

I'll give yours 6.5/10

The characters look interesting, and i especially like claws, the quality is high but it is nothing special, as in, just a render cut, instead of a proper sig.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

Just to let people know, since its apparently a baring on the score that is given. Its not just a stock render I found for my sig.

Its an original fanart created by me. As in lineart, colours, composition, shading etc. from scratch. Only after all that did I "render cut" it as a sig....

I dont know if that's enough to fulfill the skill / creative / impressive aspect of the sig's creation...?


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 22, 2012)

If you did all that, i am going to rate the sig 9/10. It makes a difference when a person does his sig from scratch rather than just googling it. Good job


----------



## andrea (Mar 22, 2012)

Gogeta not wearing a sig chock full of C4Ds?

7/10


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2012)

9/10 just because I love your set shop :3


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 22, 2012)

8.5/10

Pretty sweet scene and I like the sharpness and strong colours.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 1, 2012)

9.5/10



Lysandra said:


> Gogeta not wearing a sig chock full of C4Ds?
> 
> 7/10



I have got a lot of school photoshop projects or just school work to be bothered enough to waste more time to make a c4d sig. Infact, i find photomanipulation sigs overall more beautiful right now. Not to say i dislike C4D sigs, just that IMO there are better photomanipulation sigs then c4d ones. 

The only one who makes amazing c4d sigs is Blane. The rest are just meh.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 1, 2012)

6/10 it's okay , could use a border though


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 1, 2012)

The letter is blurred, when it should be not, as it is your focal, and the text is just plain bad.

3/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 3, 2012)

2/10.

Looks like an xbox huge screenshot.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a wallpaper...

6.5/10 The two girls one.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2012)

That's pretty cool  Nice drawing. Did you make that? 7/10


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 16, 2012)

first one - 6/10 unsure the person
2nd one - 10/10 love the effects and text


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 17, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> first one - 6/10 unsure the person
> 2nd one - 10/10 love the effects and text



It's Thane Krios from the Mass Effect series.

5/10. It's just a bunch of renders together, and not blended well, either. :/


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 11, 2012)

4.3 / 10

Nice signatures.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 13, 2012)

6/10 - Really like the Tobi render and the font but dont think the rest of the sig works with that.



Made this for a SOTW contest on another forum.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2012)

You still need to rate AK's sig

and 2/10

Is the stock that low of a quality or did you made it that way? And what did you do, exactly? Apart from the border and the distracting text


----------



## James Bond (Jul 13, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> and 2/10



OOft, felt that one all the way to my jimmys.

Oh yeah, rate your sig. 10/10 I guess


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2012)

I am sorry, that may have been way too rude from my side. However, i did say what i feel. If you feel like my score was unjust, please tell me what you really did on that signature. Aside from some color manipulation, border and text i really can't think of anything else.

So yeah. Thanks about the rating though. Was the first thing you noticed the character or the lights around her?

4.5/10 on this one. I like the elements in the background and the blur on the pistol, making the focus James Bond instead, but it really is nothing too special and the topaz filters ruin it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 14, 2012)

8/10
Lovey photo, lacking text tho


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2012)

I was thinking or writing "i am awesome".

3/10

The 2nd banner (in the spoiler) is okay, but the first one is awful. Floating heads of extremely low quality and shit.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2012)

7/10 great sig , i just have two things to say - one it doesn't go with the ava ( obviously ) and two , add a line on top of the image


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2012)

4/10

Low quality due to JPG. format,  and i dislike that colorization, and not being a fan of football, thus not knowing any of them doesn't help. The different colors are nice though :/
(Stupid thing to say really)

Yeah, both are great individually though, at least in my opinion. And what do you mean?  Are you saying i need to add a border?


----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> And what do you mean?  Are you saying i need to add a border?



no just hit enter before the image link in your sig so there's a gap between the horizontal line that separates post space from sig space and the image itself. like in mine

just my suggestion ofc


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 14, 2012)

Not a ManU fan but the colors, effects and size is amazing 10/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 21, 2012)

5/10. Not really feeling the sig. Nothing about it really stands out.


----------



## Griever (Sep 24, 2012)

8/10 nicely done, especially like the cinders (or whatever you want to call them)

I was a little out of my element with this sig. I don't really think it came out that great, but i don't think it's too terrible


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 24, 2012)

6/10 - sig is kinda big and rough on the edges. It isnt a very clean cut transparent, and the text also seems not cut out very well, but I like the whole mafia theme of it.


----------



## Will00ard10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice trans, and it looks hilarious as well!


----------



## Araragi (Oct 15, 2012)

newb/10


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2012)

*10/10* Well seeing as I designed it and all but it'd be real awesome if you'd credit me darling.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2012)

8/10 - Nice touch and pretty unique


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10 really slick and effective gif.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10 perfect trans.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 19, 2012)

umm i don't see a sig 0/10


----------



## Stripes (Nov 19, 2012)

*9/10* Doesn't match but I love M/PBG and Assassins Creed; good quality too.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 19, 2012)

8/10 Good points: Eye catching, unique. Improvable: Could be smaller.


----------



## Bissen (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't really know what to put it up against, but 9/10 'cos I love FMP!


----------



## Robon (Dec 12, 2012)

9/10 I love watching him do a barrel roll of death xD


----------



## Derozio (Dec 14, 2012)

Very low quality image. The tag doesn't look good, imo. Nothing - be it lighting, depth, colors or flow - is good. :[

*4//10*


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 19, 2012)

There's a bunch of strange debris below the hat in the foreground that doesn't fit with the rest of the art. Also the theme is a bit out of character since Luffy cares only if you mess with his friends, not with him. Text below the image is not punchy enough, "like someone said" is superfluous. I'm a harsh critique so don't start feeling depressed!

Good stock, good blending to background, good focus, good theme and color match to avatar. Background color matches character. I like the white backdrop reducing the clutter. Text in the image is good and stylized.

9/10


----------



## Rivers (Jan 27, 2013)

7/10.

Nice seeing a non-strictly rectangular sig with the cuts on the side, and the characters coming out of the frame. The font could use more work and the background could be integrated better with the characters.


----------



## Derozio (Feb 18, 2013)

I've no idea what that is but the image looks alright to me. The colors aren't bad either. The text below doesn't take away from the looks of the signature so that's a plus. 
*
7//10*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 1, 2013)

3/10 

LQ cinema 4D stuff in the bottom corners w/Random soft brush dabs beneath it. 
Cool stock and text brah!


----------



## Derozio (Mar 1, 2013)

I knew my signature wasn't that good. But a 3? Didn't see that coming.  

Anyway, dislike the arrangement of the text above and below the banner. As for the tag itself, it seems to have a little too much contrast for my own tastes. Text in it isn't the best I've seen either. I wish it was a little less distracting. Little smaller and maybe closer to the focal? I like how the c4ds have been used. Not a fan of the overall sharpness of the tag, though. Some parts being blurred would've added depth to it, in my opinion.

*6//10*


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 1, 2013)

Im not really into the 4D/CG stock style but my number 1 criteria for judging sets is - Impact!

With a fitting text choice the overall impact for the set is a *7/10.*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 1, 2013)

2.9/10

Needs composition an background work.

Did you paint these?

Using subjects/renders like this can be hard because they do zero work to help you create flow since they are huge blocky mechs with such hard angles.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 1, 2013)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 2.9/10
> 
> Needs composition an background work.
> 
> ...



Its said in the sig. The artwork was created by me. There was no renders or stocks to begin with. Everything started with just pen on paper. 

6.5/10. Your sig changes with each refresh, so its hard to critique since they're of varying levels of success. 

Currently its the girl in bikini one. Stock is good but doesnt match with with the darker tones of your sig. Photograph of the beach in the background fits the stock but is off set by the dark brush and effects you used . The bright Japanese text fits well with the beach/girl but again the dark effects/shade of the sig conflicts with stock. It doesnt enhance/emphaise the stock as it should.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 3, 2013)

*9.5/10.*

An original piece, the linework is crisp and clear. The colours are vibrant and strong and while varied all seem to fit together! The yellow and blue highlights while subtle, really adds a punch to certain aspects of the piece.

Also, while the image is static the composition of the characters and the diagonal background strip creates a very dynamic effect. An impressive fanart and signature!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2013)

8/10 

The art work is very well done though the text at the bottom is hard to read and the orange outline is kind of too sharp for my taste. Overall Waking Dream is very talented and honestly I wish I could do that kind of thing, sadly I never have the time to learn it.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 4, 2013)

7/10 its cool just a little small


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 6, 2013)

1/10 

Gif is cool.


----------



## Sieves (Mar 15, 2013)

i like the mood of chaos the brushes/textures and such evoke. the colors are strong as well. maybe a bit too dark around the edges for my taste and i probably would have cropped it differenly but its nice. 8/10


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

10/10 

because i love me some uchiha especially the GOAT of uchihas. DAyum thats mad good love the clouds i think that is an stars in the background who made that sig props


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (May 21, 2013)

Your signature isn't working for me, so I'll do your avatar instead of leaving a 0.

7/10 Though I'm kind of biased since it's Yusuke. xD A thicker border would be nice.


----------



## Ftg07 (May 30, 2013)

i like it 8/10


----------



## olaf (Jun 27, 2013)

*6/10* funny but I think it could look better (colours size etc) not to mention that there is no tingling in my pants when I see it


----------



## Rivers (Jul 2, 2013)

6/10. Cute, but somewhat plain. Doesn't have the WOW factor at the moment.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Sep 18, 2013)

7/10

It lacks more vivid colors


----------



## Stripes (Oct 27, 2013)

*5/10* Good but whatever was used to color the red in wasn't set on the right setting for the top layer since I can still see the white and the straight cut off looks kinda tacky. Art is cool but it can be amplified much better.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 27, 2013)

8.5/10 simple but nice. I like the text and the transparency is great.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Nov 23, 2013)

7.5/10

Babe!


----------



## Rivers (Dec 3, 2013)

7.5/10 Funny continuous gif. Where is it from?


----------



## Monochrome (Dec 7, 2013)

Epic shit, dude! 8/10


----------



## Kiryuin (Dec 9, 2013)

7/10 If Mario's mustache

4/10 If Luigi's mustache


----------



## Rivers (Dec 11, 2013)

7/10 Vibrant colours


----------



## Miki Aiko (Dec 19, 2013)

7/10

Megas!


----------



## -Minato- (Feb 5, 2014)

8/10 
sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Rivers (Feb 9, 2014)

7/10

The sig seems a bit big for a screenshot.


----------



## Ftg07 (Feb 21, 2014)

8/10 pretty sick


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 29, 2014)

9/10 great gif choice there. what anime is it from? o:

mine is the product of experimentation after not doing sigs for like 2 years P: be harsh if you want


----------



## Jirou (May 1, 2014)

9/10. Chiaki Nanami from SDR2! One of my favorites.


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 2, 2014)

I was weary of war. I wanted to rest, to laugh, to plant trees and see them grow. I am only a young girl. No. You are the blood of the dragon. Dragons plant no trees. Remember that. Remember who you are, what you were made to be. Remember your words. Fire and Blood. <--- great quote 

4/10


----------



## Rivers (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10. Smooth animated gifs, and good font choice for text.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 1, 2014)

Some lingering artifacts but otherwise nicely rendered 8/10


----------



## Rivers (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10. Excellent transparency. 

Though the cropping of the avy might be better placed. Maybe including the blonde girl (Kingdom Hearts?) a bit more, instead of her being a bit squashed in the corner it seems.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 27, 2014)

That is some unique transparency, Rivers.

Give me honest feedback on my signature. Its my first transparency.


----------



## Rivers (Oct 2, 2014)

7.5/10 Solid effort there. The double stroke/outline fits well with the vector style of the stock. 

It's a shame the car is cropped like that though, losing the sides, otherwise I would have rated higher.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jan 10, 2015)

9/10 anything that has to do with avatar is awesome


----------



## Rivers (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10. Needs a bit more coherency in set.


----------

